# Seguimento Sul - Junho 2009



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

Boas,


Parabéns a toda a criançada 




Mínima de 15,6ºC (a mais baixa dos últimos dias).


Neste momento já ronda os 26ºC , o vento é fraco fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

Estremoz já com 32,3 ºC neste momento.


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jun 2009 às 13:33)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 30.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jun 2009 às 16:09)

31.5¤C e vento fraco


----------



## Kraliv (1 Jun 2009 às 16:17)

A temperatura actual é de 33,7ºC (já esteve nos 34,2ºC)


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2009 às 22:08)

A estação do Sitio das Fontes registou hoje a sua maior máxima desde que está a funcionar, com 30,9ºC às 17h50!! Nada mau!!

Por agora sigo com 20ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 34,1 ºC (17h09)
Mínima = 18,8 ºC (06h14) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Mais um dia de intenso calor; apenas a 0,1 ºC da temperatura máxima já registada este ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Boas, por aqui, neblina ou nevoeiro e o sol lá ia brilhando às vezes, mas será que os meus dados estarão correctos

Máxima: 23.0ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC

Se em Faro a temperatura foi dentro da minha até ligeiramente abaixo, então algo passou-se em Tavira ligaram o aquecedor ou então o esquentador, porque uma máxima de 31.6ºC, anda à volta de mais 8 graus e numa distância de 20kms, mesmo estranho.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jun 2009 às 07:50)

bom dia :-)

inicio de manhã com nevoeiro e vento fraco ou nulo..tenho 16.5¤C


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Jun 2009 às 11:53)

V.R.S.A.

Bem por aqui a manha até está quentinha e conto com 23.6ºC..

Vento moderado de sul!

Algumas nuvens altas a surgirem de Oeste!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2009 às 00:39)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA (dados de ontem):
Máxima = 32,1 ºC (15h32)
Mínima = 18,5 ºC (05h42) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *18,5* ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jun 2009 às 18:51)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 25.0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado [ nuvens altas ]

> vento fraco

> 17.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA (dados de ontem):
Máxima = 26,7 ºC (16h05)
Mínima = 15,9 ºC (05h30) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *15,9 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2009 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 24,4 ºC (14h39)
Mínima = 15,0 ºC (04h43) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *15,0 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia,

Por aqui céu muito nublado, já cairam e continuam a cair uns pingos que vão molhando a estrada, mas sem ter dado para acumular nada até agora.
Sigo com 20,0ºC neste momento e 1013,4hpa no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 12:26)

Corrijo o post anterior...já acumulou 0,8mm no Sitio das Fontes


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2009 às 17:46)

Até agora já acumulou 1,8mm no Sitio das Fontes...não é nada de especial...mas já molhou!!

O vento esteve forte esta tarde, com uma velocidade máxima de 53,1 km/h.
A pressão continua a descer, está nos 1011,5 hPa neste momento, seguindo com 22,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2009 às 18:17)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,0 ºC (14h39)
Mínima = 13,8 ºC (02h46) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde. Enorme descida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *13,8 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu nublado diminuindo à tarde. Aguaceiros moderados na hora de almoço.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Jun 2009 às 12:32)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tudo calmo, muitos cumulos e alguns nimbocumulos... Vento moderado de SW...

Dia de ontem:

Chuveu a manha de modo fraco e mais moderadamente na hora de almoço e foi-se acalmando ao longo do dia...

Parece que a zona de LX está a bombar!!


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

O Nosso companheiro _Daniel Vilão_, reporta Aguaceiro forte no Torrão, Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 13:28)

_Daniel Vilão:_

A Norte de Alcáçovas, chuva forte com *16,5ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

Boa Tarde 

por aqui choveu bem entre 12h15 até mais ou menos ás 13h e pouco 

aguaceiros moderados a fortes tocados a vento com algumas rajadas e até houve trovoada 

a pingas eram bem grossas  finalmente vi chover alguma coisa de jeito 

por agora o céu apresenta-se nublado com umas boas abertas de vez enquando e o vento está fraco


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 14:11)

Alandroal: Aguaceiros moderados a partir das 11h00. 



Agora estamos com trovoada, o vento moderado com rajadas de oeste e 13,5 ºC de temperatura. 

*DESCARGAS ELÉCTRICAS ESTA TARDE (entre as 12h00 e as 14h00)*





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008



Parece que o Rio Tejo marcou a linha onde, para leste e depois das 12h00, teve início uma actividade tormentosa dispersa.

Imagem de Satélite às 14h26




CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jun 2009 às 15:43)

Boas,



Dia marcado por aguaceiros, tendo registado até ao momento 5mm de 


A temperatura está nos 18ºC e o vento é moderado de WNW tendo havido uma rajada de mais de 70km.





Bom fim de semana


----------



## João Soares (6 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

_Daniel Vilão:_

Em *Vendas Novas* :

Sol e vento moderado com 18,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 16:57)

Alandroal: Continua a alternância entre períodos de menor e de maior nebulosidade e a ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. O vento continua moderado, com rajadas, do quadrante oeste.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2009 às 01:16)

14.5¤C e céu pouco nublado..o vento está fraco..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2009 às 10:21)

Alguma nebulosidade nalguns pontos do Alentejo por onde andei ontem.


Torrão, Alcácer do Sal, pouco depois das 11h da manhã










Vendas Novas, ao final da tarde









---

Um agradecimento especial ao *João Soares* por ter postado os dados que lhe ia enviando.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2009 às 12:15)

Bom Dia 

manhã de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e vento fraco..

sigo com 20.0ºC 



> Vendas Novas, ao final da tarde



boas fotos daniel  ainda apanhas-te ali um bocado da escola pratica de artilharia


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

tou em montemor novo com 22.0¤C


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jun 2009 às 17:02)

cheguei agora a vendas novas e tenho também 22.0¤C e vento fraco..a temperatura entre as 14h e 17h andou sempre entre  21.0¤C e os 23.0¤C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jun 2009 às 09:40)

O nosso camarada *João Soares* relatou chuva forte por Portalegre, pelas 9:12h.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2009 às 11:35)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada à mais de uma hora ... 13,5 ºC e 1012 hPa.

Facto curioso: tenho notado, na última semana, que as linhas de instabilidade que atravessam Portugal Continental são sempre mais activas na zona centro-sul do continente.

Imagem de satélite


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jun 2009 às 18:29)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 20.0ºC


----------



## Kraliv (8 Jun 2009 às 18:41)

Boas,



Manhã de chuva, com 6mm registados aqui pela minha estação.

A tarde foi de abertas e não choveu mais.

Temperatura máxima de 20,3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jun 2009 às 19:52)

Boas Tardes, Malta! 

Estou em Portalegre e por ca me vou manter ate Quarta 

Alguns aguaceiros durante a manha.
Ja na parte de tarde, ceu muito nublado com alguns abertas.

Agora, ceu parcialmente limpo e vento moderado.

Temperatura na casa dos *15ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 21,5 ºC (17h45)
Mínima = 13,1 ºC (11h26) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*A manhã de hoje foi marcada por períodos de chuva moderados; tarde com algum sol e vento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

hoje tive uma manhã de céu pouco nublado..depois ao inicio da tarde começou a ficar muito nublado..  a temperatura andou sempre entre os 23ºC e 25ºC 

por agora tenho o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e algumas médias..o vento está fraco a moderado


----------



## João Soares (9 Jun 2009 às 19:44)

Boas Tardes, meteoloucos !! 

Em Portalegre, nada de chuva.
Céu muito nublado durante a manhã e inicio da tarde.

Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura a rondar os *19ºC*



João Soares disse:


> Estou em Portalegre e por ca me vou manter ate Quarta



Vou-me manter por cá até Sexta


----------



## Veterano (9 Jun 2009 às 19:48)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes, meteoloucos !!
> 
> Em Portalegre, nada de chuva.
> 
> Vou-me manter por cá até Sexta



  Deixa-te estar por aí, João, aqui pelos nossos lados foi uma tarde de Inverno, da forma que isto está, amanhã vai ser difícil aproveitar o feriado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e nem uma nuvem que vi.

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2009 às 00:41)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:

Mínima (Ontem) = *12,4 ºC *(04h49) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

A massa nublosa faz uma fronteira quase perfeita (a Norte) com a área correspondente ao Seguimento Sul!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 12:19)

Gilmet disse:


> A massa nublosa faz uma fronteira quase perfeita (a Norte) com a área correspondente ao Seguimento Sul!



É verdade Gilmet,daqui visto pela janela do meu estáminé,nota-se que a sul do rio Tejo o céu por lá está limpo e com sol.
Eu estou quase na fronteira.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

Bom Dia :-) 

por aqui tenho o céu muito nublado e vento fraco..estou com 23.5¤C


----------



## Sueste (10 Jun 2009 às 12:37)

Olá bom dia!

Hoje um dia optimo para a praia. Céu limpo e calor q.b.

A água do mar ainda um pouco fria. Segundo a boia de Faro às 11.40 estavam 19.4 °C.

A minima ficou-se pelos 15.8ºC.

Às 12.20 estavam 26.8ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Sueste (10 Jun 2009 às 16:10)

Boa tarde!

Tive uma máxima até agora de 28.1ºC e às 15h50 baixou para 26.4ºC.


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Sueste disse:


> A água do mar ainda um* pouco fria*. Segundo a boia de Faro às 11.40 estavam *19.4 °C.*



  Um país tão pequeno mas com as suas particularidades! Se aqui no Norte a água do mar estivesse pelos 19º, não ia caber mais gente a tomar banho, o pessoal está habituado a ir à agua com 16º e com 17º já dizemos que está morna.


----------



## Sueste (10 Jun 2009 às 17:12)

Pode ser exageiro da minha parte, mas para mim a agua so esta boa acima de 20. heheh


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2009 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, está um calor do caraças levo a máxima neste momento 29.8ºC, vamos ver se atingo os 30.0ºC, a brisa de norte a fazer das suas.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, está um calor do caraças levo a máxima neste momento 29.8ºC, vamos ver se atingo os 30.0ºC, a brisa de norte a fazer das suas.



Estava agora a ver isso!
Tanto Faro como Tavira estão agora com 30ºC.

Tavira:


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

AnDré disse:


> Estava agora a ver isso!
> Tanto Faro como Tavira estão agora com 30ºC.



  Olha AnDré, essas fotos a mim parecem-me tiradas num local tão distante aqui do Porto, tal o contraste.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2009 às 23:40)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 27,2 ºC (17h24)
Mínima = 14,0 ºC (05h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jun 2009 às 23:42)

Boa noite!!

Excelente dia de praia por aqui hoje!!!
A máxima registada no Sitio das Fontes foi de 31,6ºC!!
Sigo com 20,4ºC neste momento!!! Noite muito porreira...!!!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jun 2009 às 01:48)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 17.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 11:56)

Dia escaldante no Algarve, sigo com 32.0ºC com ligeira brisa de Norte, está um bafo de morrer


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 12:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dia escaldante no Algarve, sigo com 32.0ºC com ligeira brisa de Norte, está um bafo de morrer



Assim é que é bom,estive agora a falar com 4 amigos que estão por essas bandas do sul em vários sítios do Algarve,que estava tudo bem,mas,também não era preciso tanto,é demais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Assim é que é bom,estive agora a falar com 4 amigos que estão por essas bandas do sul em vários sítios do Algarve,que estava tudo bem,mas,também não era preciso tanto,é demais.



Neste momento, sigo com 33.1ºC, se ultrapassar os 34ºC, posso dizer que ultrapasso a máxima do Verão passado, que Verão escaldante vai ser este.

Tavira vai já com 33.8ºC.

Vamos ver se o Algarve não pega fogo hoje, calor e pouca humidade, está mesmo bom para pegar fogo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

Acabou a subida, começou finalmente a descida, neste momento sigo com 30.7ºC, desce a bom ritmo.

Em Tavira já ultrapassou os 34ºC e em breve também começará a descer.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Está quentinho no Algarve, está. 

Neste momento:

34,1ºC Tavira, Ciência Viva
33,7ºC Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro
33,6ºC Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
32,6ºC São Brás de Alportel
31,4ºC Almancil
28,3ºC Faro, Turismo


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Previsão de 23ºC de temperatura da água  do mar para Isla Canela, em Ayamonte, para hoje e para amanhã! Boas perspectivas para as praias de Monte Gordo, Praia Verde, Altura e Manta Rota


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 13:01)

Volta a aquecer, sigo com 31.7ºC, já em Tavira já vai nos 35ºC, será que o Algarve vai atingir os 40ºC hoje?


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2009 às 13:05)

Se ultrapassar os  35ºC em Tavira então ficará  perto dos valores recorde para este  mês... alguém sabe a temperatura da água do mar que está hoje em Tavira ou em Monte Gordo? A temperatura da bóia de Faro não conta, já que por vezes é 2 ou 3 graus inferior à temperatura das praias próximas da foz do Guadiana.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 13:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, sigo com 33.1ºC, se ultrapassar os 34ºC, posso dizer que ultrapasso a máxima do Verão passado, que Verão escaldante vai ser este.
> 
> Tavira vai já com 33.8ºC.
> 
> Vamos ver se o Algarve não pega fogo hoje, calor e pouca humidade, está mesmo bom para pegar fogo.



Ó companheiro têm calma,com o Algarve e praias cheias de gente que serão alguns milhares certamente,se o Algarve pega-se fogo para onde é que fugia essa gente toda.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2009 às 13:26)

frederico disse:


> Previsão de 23ºC de temperatura da água  do mar para Isla Canela, em Ayamonte, para hoje e para amanhã! Boas perspectivas para as praias de Monte Gordo, Praia Verde, Altura e Manta Rota



 A temperatura da água do mar nessa zona é para já superior à temperatura ambiente aqui no Porto, apesar de o céu estar a ficar azul sigo apenas com 22º


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

No Sitio das Fontes marca uns quentes 35,9ºC neste momento!!E com tendência a subir!!

Dia muito quente mesmo!! 
As praias estão bem cheiinhas!!!

Aqui em Lagoa, estão 30,9ºC, também a subir!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Grande é a Amareleja.

Venerada seja.

Uma das zonas de Portugal de que mais gosto - o interior do Alentejo - só não vai na frente devido ao valor de Castro Marim e o Algarve é mesmo a surpresa do dia.


Algumas temperaturas às 13h:

Castro Marim: *34,2 ºC*
Amareleja: *33,6 ºC*
Portimão: *33,5 ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2009 às 14:42)

Entretanto no Sitio das Fontes já subiu para os 36,2ºC!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

Aqui desceu, sigo com 30.2ºC a famosa brisa de sudoeste está a refrescar o ambiente deste dia bem tórrido, e neste momento passa um carro de bombeiros, existe fogo mas não deslumbro qualquer coluna de fumo nas redondezas.


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

Boas 
Alcacer do sal está com 33°C...


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 16:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Grande é a Amareleja.
> 
> Venerada seja.
> 
> Uma das zonas de Portugal de que mais gosto - o interior do Alentejo - só não vai na frente devido ao valor de Castro Marim e o Algarve é mesmo a surpresa do dia.



E aí vai Castro Marim...





O Sítio das Fontes já quase tocou nos 37ºC.
Do outro lado da fronteira, Sevilha já anda quase nos 40ºC.

Quanto à temperatura do mar, a bóia de Faro está a marcar agora 20,7ºC. Mais 1ºC que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Nuno (11 Jun 2009 às 16:10)

AnDré disse:


> E aí vai Castro Marim...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

Imagino o calor que faz nesta altura por terras algarvias e interiores, seco como tudo, no Algarve com 30ºC já não se pode estar imagino com essas temperaturas! Por aqui a máxima que tive foi de 33ºC agora tenho 32ºC.
Amanha será dia de bater as máximas do ano? Penso que sim


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 16:16)

Amanha sem dúvida vai se bater todos os maximos no sul com  40°C ou mais! 31°C em Grândola no carro


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2009 às 16:27)

Máxima até agora no Sitio das Fontes: 36,8ºC!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Jun 2009 às 16:40)

Boa tardes meus senhores,

Por V.R.S.A.

Estou com meros e agoras atingidos :  38.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 16:58)

]ToRnAdO[;148376 disse:
			
		

> Boa tardes meus senhores,
> 
> Por V.R.S.A.
> 
> Estou com meros e agoras atingidos :  38.5ºC



Por aí já está tudo a ficar marfado,olha o que me espera para amanhã,por aqui.

Com essa temperatura,isso está mau por aí,cuidado.


----------



## jmll (11 Jun 2009 às 19:24)

por aqui atingimos os 38º


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

Às 19h, 37,0ºC em Castro Marim.
O Sotavento algarvio em brasa.





Tavira a esta hora ainda anda no limitar da máxima: 35,8ºC, contra os 36,1ºC de máxima.


----------



## frederico (11 Jun 2009 às 20:37)

Não me admiram esses valores, com vento norte fraco é normal. Agora se virar para levante a água do mar vai subir


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Às 19h, 37,0ºC em Castro Marim.
> O Sotavento algarvio em brasa.
> 
> 
> ...



Esta tarde, fui a Tavira ao Gran Plaza e a diferença é abismal em termos de temperatura, em Olhão uns amenos 31ºC à medida que ía deslocando-me para Tavira o termómetro do carro ía subindo entre Luz de Tavira e Tavira atingi os 37ºC, abri os vidros do carro ía morrendo com o bafo quente o ar queimava quando metia-se os braços fora do carro, ai que rico ar condicionado. Em Tavira rondou sempre os 36ºC, de volta a Olhão a mesma diferença de 6ºC em relação a Tavira. Vento em Olhão tem soprado de sudoeste esta tarde, em Tavira é de norte.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 29.1ºC

Com estas temperaturas nem um alerta amarelo no Algarve o IM é uma vergonha só porque Faro não atinja os limites quando várias zonas do Algarve devia estar sob alerta amarelo ou mesmo laranja nem um alerta sequer, uma autêntica vergonha os critérios que o IM utiliza.


----------



## jmll (11 Jun 2009 às 20:57)

neste momento a temperatura vai baixando estou com 25º


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

TEMPERATURA:
Máxima = 31,1 ºC (16h45)
Mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h22)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,1 ºC (dia 1); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

No Sitio das Fontes estão neste momento 27ºC.
Excelente noite Algarvia!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Excelente noite Algarvia!!!



Mesmo excelente só falta as coelhinhas , ainda 27.6ºC.

Volta a subir e esta neste momento em 30.3ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Jun 2009 às 22:32)

inicio de noite com céu limpo e vento fraco..tenho 21.5¤C


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jun 2009 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com estas temperaturas nem um alerta amarelo no Algarve o IM é uma vergonha só porque Faro não atinja os limites quando várias zonas do Algarve devia estar sob alerta amarelo ou mesmo laranja nem um alerta sequer, uma autêntica vergonha os critérios que o IM utiliza.



Estas situações são sem dúvida um grande problema para o IM! Têm tanto de incompreensível como de ridículo! 

Os alertas distritais, ou melhor para as capitais de distrito são um disparate, já não é a primeira vez que situações semelhantes ocorrem e é uma pena que assim continue!


----------



## miguel (11 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

Boas
Em Grândola tive de máxima 32ºC em Alcácer o carro marcava 33ºC  

Agora ainda estão 22,5ºC e vento nulo...amanha promete ser um dia muito quente!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jun 2009 às 23:42)

Estão 26,3ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes!!!
Nada mau...!! O Algarve de volta às suas noites quentes e convidativas!!!


----------



## Sueste (11 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

Olá boa noite!


Por cá um dia torrido e noite quente ainda para estas horas.


*Temp. Máx.* 34.2ºC
*Temp. Min.* 20.8ºC
*Temp. Actual *29.2ºC


----------



## Levante (12 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

E pronto...30 graus à meia noite! O sotavento algarvio neste momento é zona costeira (e muito provavelmente interior) mais quente de toda o Mediterraneo/Europa. 

Vizinho Algarvio, essa diferença Faro/Olhão - Tavira/VRSA (como já deves ter constatado) é clássica nestes dias de ventos varíáveis. Nós estamos numa zona de cabo, ou seja, mais susceptível durante o dia a brisas maritimas, neste caso o sudoeste, embora nestas condições de tempo quente, o vento possa rodar a qualquer altura do dia (ao contrario do que acontece nos dias de SW moderado, que se mantem boa parte doa dia e uniformiza as temperaturas em todo o sotavento). Da Fuzeta até VRSA a costa, que já leva uma orientação SW-NE, já nao tem as mesmas características de "cabo" e encontra-se mais susceptivel a ventos de N. A brisa terrestre começa a fazer-se sentir mais tarde por cá (geralmente só à noite), daí as minimas muitas vezes mais altas.
O exemplo mais evidente deste efeito de brisa maritima (e falo mesmo em brisa, nao confundam com a nortada da costa oeste e o SW moderado daqui) é quando sáis da barra de olhao e da barra faro-olhao. Até lá chegares ainda levas com as brisas quentes da cidade e das ilhas... assim que passas as barras a diferença é brusca. Mas repito, é uma brisa que pode facilmente virar a meio da tarde mesmo no meio do mar. Este foi um efeito que, mais uma vez, pude comprová-lo hoje  Ah, e pros mais atentos aqui da zona: viram bem aquele efeito "tsunami" no horizonte?! hoje foi brutal! há uns aninhos foi a debandada das praias...  alguem sabe explicar este fenomeno?

Quanto ao IM...é de facto vergonhoso. Pessoalmente o alerta nao me diz nada, tenho um minimo conhecimento do que se passa aqui para criar alarmismos. Mas é lamentável que se baseie um alerta numa unica estação, que caracteristicamente no verão é das mais amenas do distrito. Ainda pra mais hoje era perfeitamente previsível que as temperaturas escalassem, dado a ser um dia de transição entre regime SW e regime de levante, e estes dias de transição são sempre os que atingem valores mais extremos, dado que o levante não deixa passar muito dos 30º em todo o litoral (salvo raras excepções). Estamos num país em que facilmente um pescador local entende e prevê melhor os fenómenos da sua zona do que profissionais licenciados e doutorados...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2009 às 00:29)

estou com 18.0¤C e o céu está limpo..o vento continua fraco de NW


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jun 2009 às 01:52)

Levante disse:


> E pronto...30 graus à meia noite! O sotavento algarvio neste momento é zona costeira (e muito provavelmente interior) mais quente de toda o Mediterraneo/Europa...



Ainda turista acidental e por consequência,viajante por outros tópicos,
descobri neste, 
este Sotavento  de extremos vários,
 que me pertence religiosamente 15 dias por ano,
desde há muitos anos.
30 graus à  meia-noite ?
Quantas noites aí já sentidas assim.
Até duas  ou três em  finais de Julho de 2004 com 34, 35 à meia noite,
eu já vivi.( célebre vaga de calor  noutros tópicos aqui já sobejamente referenciada)
Para um homem do norte( litoral)
aí está o fascínio.Estas  noites não existem .De todo...Só aí...


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 03:10)

Às 2h Faro estava com 28,4ºC.

Agora, pouco depois das 3h Tavira ainda nos 28,1ºC


----------



## Sueste (12 Jun 2009 às 09:42)

Olá bom dia,

Uma noite quente, a minima foi de 22.5ºC. Depois de já ter atingido 30ºC, agora estou com 28.8ºC.


Hoje já se sente a brisa de Sueste, mais fresco que ontem a esta hora. Ontem de manhã, logo às primeiras horas, o ar já estava seco e quente. 

Ainda referente a ontem, algo curioso era o vento que por vezes era variavel, independente de onde vinha, era sempre quente. Só junto à praia se podia sentir a brisa de SW.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jun 2009 às 10:38)

Boas...

O forno continua...

Dados de Ontem:

Max: 38.5ºC

Min: 22.8ºC

Á meia noite: 28.3ºC ... Uma noite tropicalissima!!

Fui a cidade mais quente da Peninsula!!

Agora vou com 29.8ºC a subir rapidamente!!!


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

Bom Dia :-) 

por aqui sigo com uma manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco..estou com 25.5¤C


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2009 às 11:25)

ta a subir bem :-D 27.0¤C


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 12:27)

]ToRnAdO[;148464 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> O forno continua...
> 
> ...



Dados de ontem de Castro Marim. 





Extremos diários:






Hoje será a vez de Amareleja retomar ao pódio.
Às 11h locais já 33,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jun 2009 às 12:30)

Depois de atingir os 34,6ºC às 10h50, sigo agora com 33,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

A minima da noite foi de 20,5ºC.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## Levante (12 Jun 2009 às 12:31)

nimboestrato disse:


> 30 graus à  meia-noite ?
> Quantas noites aí já sentidas assim.



Sim claro, durante estes 4 meses são muitas as noites assim, só enfatizei o facto por ter sido a primeira noite verdadeiramente "desértica" (não acho a definição tropical muito correcta dado os valores muito reduzidos de humidade ) do verão, e por não ter encontrado mais nenhuma estação mediterranica com valores semelhantes. 

Hoje mais um dia muito quente, e apesar do fluxo de levante ainda nao ter chegado em força, a brisa já é de SE (fraca, rajada maxima 15km/h), mas a temperatura atinge agora os 31º, ou seja, já está tão quente como ontem, vamos ver a evolução das brisas, decisivo para os valores finais. Esta brisa de SE deve manter-se e enfraquecer gradualmente até meio da tarde, sem que a temperatura suba, rodando depois para SW fraco e variável ou até mesmo calma.


----------



## Levante (12 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

Mais uma vez o IM não pára de supreender. Faro, hoje: 27º max - 20º min. 

Eu pergunto: como possível uma previsão destas de a minima rondou os 22-23º e se às 12h já estavam 31º?!?! 

Será que depois de anos e anos de registos e estudo ainda não afinaram a pontaria?! pensei que para além da óbvia recolha de dados, estes fossem posteriormente interpretados e integrados em estudos dos varios locais do país de modo a dar fundamento e facilitar as previsões. E calma, hoje já há alertas para todo o sítio (menos para o Algarve curiosamente).


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 12:58)

Mínimas desta noite nas estações amadoras do Algarve:

23,2ºC Tavira, Ciência Viva
23,1ºC Benafim, Alto fica, Loulé
22,8ºC Santa Bárbara De Nexe, Faro
22,0ºC Albufeira
21,9ºC São Brás de Alportel
21,7ºC Faro, Turismo
20,8ºC Monchique
20,5ºC Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
20,4ºC Portimão (informação horária)
20,1ºC Almancil

Das 10 estações, nem uma escapou à tropicalidade.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jun 2009 às 13:28)

Estremoz: Neste momento 34,3 ºC e 1018 hPa. Temperatura mínima de 18,2 ºC (às 04h32).


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jun 2009 às 14:00)

Na actualização do IM das 13h, já duas estações no Alentejo tinham ultrapassado os *37ºC*! Amareleja e Mértola!







As estações de Alcoutim e Portel estavam acima dos 36ºC, com 36,8ºC e 36,4ºC respectivamente!


----------



## Levante (12 Jun 2009 às 14:45)

33º!! dia ainda mais quente que ontem... são os efeitos duma massa de ar de levante, mas que chegou sem o fluxo de ventos moderados de leste (que nao deixam a temperatura passar os 30º). Assim, o ar está "estagnado", as brisas variam entre SE e S, de fraca intensidade, ao longo de toda a costa sotavento (e partes do barlavento), sem as variações registadas ontem (devido à alternancia entre ventos de N e SW em locais proximos).
E o IM falhou apenas em 6º graus a máxima prevista...


----------



## Sueste (12 Jun 2009 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!

É verdade vizinho "Levante", apesar vento de sul, continua muito calor.

Neste momento estou com 33.1ºC, sendo que a máxima, até ao momento, foi de 33.7ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

V.R.S.A.

Dia mais fresco que ontem embora quente: 33.6ºC...

Até agora max de  33.8ºC

Quero praia!!!


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

Barreira dos 40ºC ultrapassada!
*40,9ºC - Amareleja.*





O Alentejo hoje, quase parece um deserto árido. 
Imagem da webcam da estação de Panoias, Ourique.
Na altura marcava 38,3ºC.


----------



## Sueste (12 Jun 2009 às 17:54)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa de Sul.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jun 2009 às 19:16)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 33.0ºC


----------



## jmll (12 Jun 2009 às 19:21)

Aqui a maxima ficou pelos 39º, neste momento tenho 34º.


----------



## frederico (12 Jun 2009 às 19:49)

24ºC de temperatura da água do mar hoje em Isla Canela e 24ºC para amanhã. Parece que depois de dois verões de água fria este ano vamos ter finalmente um verão com água quente no sotavento algarvio


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2009 às 20:46)

Dia quente, a temperatura foi mais alta que ontem.

Máxima: 33.4ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Jun 2009 às 21:13)

Boas 
Mínima em Grândola de 14,0ºC
Máxima em Grândola de 35,0ºC

Agora ainda estão 28,5ºC e vento nulo! bela noite


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Com que então...

Hoje a Amareleja deu sinais de vida do Verão!

40.9ºC, novo recorede de 2009 em todo o Portugal,não?

Muito bem...


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 22:33)

frederico disse:


> 24ºC de temperatura da água do mar hoje em Isla Canela e 24ºC para amanhã. Parece que depois de dois verões de água fria este ano vamos ter finalmente um verão com água quente no sotavento algarvio



  Na orla marítima nortenha a temperatura ambiente não terá ultrapassado os 22 º devido à nortada. Contrastes.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

tenho 20.0¤C e vento fraco..dentro de meia hora deixarei de estar com temperatura tropical..


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2009 às 00:05)

Em Grândola tenho agora 22ºc e vento muito fraco...


----------



## Sueste (13 Jun 2009 às 00:41)

Boa noite!

Por cá um dia um pouco mais fresco que o de ontem, mas mesmo assim quente. A temperatura máxima foi de 33.7ºC e neste momento estou com 24.8ºC, bem mais fresco que ontem por esta hora.


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2009 às 11:01)

Mínima em grândola de 17,5°C... agora estão já 31°C! mais que ontem pela mesma hora.


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2009 às 11:38)

Já com 32°C em Grândola...


----------



## Nuno (13 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

O Miguel relata que em Grândola tem mais calor que ontem, neste momento tem 35,5ºC o sol esconde-se entre nuvens altas, diz que esta um grande bafo que não se aguenta e o vento nem se sente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui bastante calor ... estou com 32.6ºC e com 45% de Humidade...

Estou todo peganhento!!! tudo cola!!!

Ceu muito nublado!!

INSUPORTAVEL!!!!


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jun 2009 às 16:31)

estou em Grandola e tenho 35.0¤C no VW :-D


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jun 2009 às 16:43)

passei agora por alcacer do sal e marca 37.0¤C

muito calor...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (13 Jun 2009 às 20:05)

Ola amigos:

Ontem em Gibraleon a 10 km de Huelva
a temperatura chegou ate 40.6º.

Muito calor....

Mais informacion en o blog:

www.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## miguel (13 Jun 2009 às 20:40)

A máxima hoje em Grândola foi de 36,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jun 2009 às 20:51)

Aqui, dia mais fresco, mas só relativamente onde vivo, mas céu nublado.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC

Muitas motas em Olhão, termina hoje mais uma edição do Portugal lés-a-lés com 900 motards, no mínimo fantástico


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2009 às 21:36)

Está aberto o caminho para a primeira heatwave de Junho, antes da já habitual vaga de calor de Agosto.... 

Com 41º em Junho, não parece díficil chegar de novo ao recorde dos 47º em Agosto!!!
Qual é o recorde de sempre em Junho?



Pedro disse:


> Com que então...
> 
> Hoje a Amareleja deu sinais de vida do Verão!
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2009 às 22:05)

irpsit disse:


> Está aberto o caminho para a primeira heatwave de Junho, antes da já habitual vaga de calor de Agosto....
> 
> Com 41º em Junho, não parece díficil chegar de novo ao recorde dos 47º em Agosto!!!
> Qual é o recorde de sempre em Junho?



nao é por ai....depende muito da posição do AA....na zona das ilhas britanicas com fluxo permanente de E ou SE é que era bom....35 no litoral e 45 no interior
para a tua zona era chato pois terias uma corrente fresca de NW


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite,

A máxima por aqui foi de 33,1ºC às 13h41.
O dia hoje esteve com a nebulosidade tipica de tempo de Sueste, com um calor muito abafado e húmido. Na praia a ondulação estava de Sueste também.

Na imagem do Sat24 aproximam-se algumas formações interessantes a sul do Algarve. Chegarão cá esta noite?? Aguardemos!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2009 às 01:37)

Por aqui chove pingas bem grossas...

A festa esta a chegar...

29ºC certos segundo a minha estação...

Ceu carregado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2009 às 02:06)

Por aqui a festa avizinha-se!

Aguaceiros no para e arranca!! pingas grossas ... tipico!!


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2009 às 02:17)

Olá boa noite,

Segundo o meu sensor, a máxima registada foi de 34.4ºC, sendo que a minima ficou-se pelos 21.3ºC. 
Neste momento 23.8ºC.

Hoje tempo tipico de sueste, com nuvens e o calor insuportável devido a uma certa percentagem de humidade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2009 às 02:36)

Sueste disse:


> Olá boa noite,
> 
> Segundo o meu sensor, a máxima registada foi de 34.4ºC, sendo que a minima ficou-se pelos 21.3ºC.
> Neste momento 23.8ºC.
> ...



Sueste não cai pingas dispersas por ai??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2009 às 02:43)

Já chove disperso outra vez... é o para e arranca...

28.6 a descer muito rapido..


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2009 às 03:34)

A Estação Meteorológica do IM mais quente do País às 2h era:







Com *28,0ºC*


----------



## frederico (14 Jun 2009 às 06:02)

26.8ºC as 4h em Castro Marim 


EDIT: previsão de 26ºC de temperatura da água do mar para isla Canela para hoje e amanhã. Já estamos então com temperaturas de Julho e de Agosto na Baía de Monte Gordo !


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

A minima da noite foi de 23,4ºC!!
Agora sigo com 30,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes.
O tempo continua igual a ontem, com o céu nublado, muito calor e humidade no ar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 13:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia igual ao de ontem, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, continua o tempo abafado. Com a água do mar a rondar os 26ºC na Isla Canela e com a continuação do fluxo de sueste até sabe-se lá até quando, é este ano que vamos ter a água do mar a 30ºC, com tubarões e um furacão categoria 3.


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2009 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

Céu nublado e atingi agora a temperatura máxima do ano, por agora de 35.5ºC com ajuda do vento de Noroeste.

A temperatura minima foi de 23.8Cº.

"Tornado", respondendo à tua pergunta, por aqui pingou fraco e muito isolado em menos de 1 minuto, nada de especial.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2009 às 13:46)

Castro Marim em destaque outra vez:





Tavira segue com 34ºC e teve mínima de 23,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 13:55)

Depois de ter uma máxima nos 30.5ºC, agora desceu e está nos 29.3ºC, com céu nublado.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

por aqui vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos de vez enquando..nem dá pra molhar a estrada  o céu está praticamente encoberto por nuvens altas e médias..o vento está fraco ou mesmo nulo neste momento  

ás 13h tinha 22.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

AnDré disse:


> Tavira segue com 34ºC e teve mínima de 23,7ºC.



 Nesta fase até penso que estou a ler mal. Aqui no Aviz a máxima dos últimos dias nem chegou à mínima de Tavira.


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2009 às 15:04)

Boas,

Sem duvida o dia mais quente do ano até agora. É estranho sentir um bafo tão quente de Norte, com o céu encoberto.

*Temp. Máx. 37.4ºC*
*Temp. Actual. 36.9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 15:12)

De facto, está um dia de morrer, o vento sopra moderado de Norte até vê-se o Oásis ao longe, não é uma miragem, é sim um devaneio de calor, a temperatura não pára de subir 34.1ºC (batida a máxima do Verão passado que foi 34.0ºC), é medonho quando vejo que ainda vai fazer mais calor, esta é a 1ªonda de calor no Algarve, desde de 5ªfeira existe localidades no Algarve que têm ultrapassado os 35ºC em pleno Junho.


----------



## Sueste (14 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

Ainda quente, sigo com 34.7ºC. 

Céu nublado e continuação do vento de Norte moderado.


----------



## JoãoDias (14 Jun 2009 às 18:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> De facto, está um dia de morrer, o vento sopra moderado de Norte até vê-se o Oásis ao longe, não é uma miragem, é sim um devaneio de calor, a temperatura não pára de subir 34.1ºC (batida a máxima do Verão passado que foi 34.0ºC), é medonho quando vejo que ainda vai fazer mais calor, esta é a 1ªonda de calor no Algarve, desde de 5ªfeira existe localidades no Algarve que têm ultrapassado os 35ºC em pleno Junho.



Aqui na terra em que nunca está sol tivemos 36ºC em pleno Maio portanto isso não é nada de especial


----------



## Levante (14 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia igual ao de ontem, temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, continua o tempo abafado. Com a água do mar a rondar os 26ºC na Isla Canela e com a continuação do fluxo de sueste até sabe-se lá até quando, é este ano que vamos ter a água do mar a 30ºC, com tubarões e um furacão categoria 3.



Vizinho algarvio... tubarões já há com fartura...e mais perto da praia do que a malta julga! 

Tempo muito quente em todo o litoral algarvio, e o sotavento mais uma vez "camisola amarela"... temperaturas maximas a rondar os 35-37º de Faro a VRSA  com ventos do quadrante norte.
Por aqui 34º desde as 13h ás 18h, tendo atingido 35º por volta das 17h. Actualmente 33º, 7º mais quente que ontem à mesma hora 
Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas alternando com períodos de menor nebulosidade, no entanto nao chegou sequer a pingar.
Atenção às mínimas de hoje que devem ser ainda mais altas atendendo à temperatura actual e à nebulosidade.
A DANA que se situará na zona da Madeira, acredito que poderá trazer uns pingos, mas nada de especial, a não ser o forte calor que se vai sentir a partir de 4a


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2009 às 20:02)

Levante disse:


> Vizinho algarvio... tubarões já há com fartura...e mais perto da praia do que a malta julga!



Nas praias vê-se com cada tubaroa:assobio:

Máxima: 35.5ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC

O dia mais quente do ano e desde de 2007.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Jun 2009 às 20:55)

V.R.S.A.

Dia abafadissimo de curtar a respiração... Ceu sempre muito nublado e agora é que começa a limpar mais...


MAX do Dia: 37.2ºC

Agora com 32.8ºC ...

Hoje este calor deu comigo em  !!!

Já Castro Marim tambem esteve em alta:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Em Portalegre, pingou toda a tarde.Tal e qual !!! Nunca consegui, por exemplo ter o meu terraçotodo molhado.Céu encoberto, temperatura a rondar os 30 ºC.Ao fim da tarde, por volta das 19h, finalmente um aguaceiro mais forte (menos fraco), a temperatura desceu bastante. Sigo com 23,5 º. Fica o registo com as fotos do momento:



























PS. O ultimos dias, minto, noites foram fantásticamente quentes.Continuamos a ser a capital de distrito com as temperaturas minimas mais altas do pais...na primavera-verão.Completamente abrasador...desconfortável !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jun 2009 às 21:46)

Pelo Algarve, realmente, continua uma brasa. Mais de 30º a esta hora é muito !!! Aproveitem...tudo de bom que isso trás !!!


----------



## João Soares (14 Jun 2009 às 21:52)

Em *Portalegre*, caem umas pingas


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento nulo

> 23.0ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jun 2009 às 23:10)

João Soares disse:


> Em *Portalegre*, caem umas pingas



Onde anda o meu conterrâneo? Pois, agora já não pinga. Pelo IM, terça teremos festival, mas como observo tt alteração (  ) ...ver para crer!!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 00:36)

Estremoz

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*As noites de 12 para 13 e de 13 para 14 foram tropicais, uma vez que a temperatura não baixou aqui dos 20,7 ºC, registados às 6h35 do dia 13.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 13, às 14h48); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Lightning (15 Jun 2009 às 10:17)

Pessoal do Sul preparem-se porque vão ter animação nas próximas horas... 

Um bom conjunto de células dirige-se para aí, apesar de não parecerem grande coisa. Quanto muito umas pingas e um ou outro minuto de chuva mais moderada é o que vos espera. A não ser que melhore tudo à última da hora...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 12:37)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui umas pingas dispersas ainda há pouco nada de mais... Estou com 31.8ºC!! e vento de sul!

Um dia bem mais fresco que ontem, assim já da para bulir!!

A ver o que vem de sul tras


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2009 às 13:00)

Aqui por Faro também vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos mas refrescou um pouco a coisa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 13:31)

Por aqui a torneira abriu...

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados... pingas grossas e posso referir que a chuva vem quente!


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

E finalmente nasceu a primeira célula "escondida" no meio da massa nebulosa


----------



## Manuel Brito (15 Jun 2009 às 14:03)

Boas.
Vou com 1.4mm e 23ºC. Já estive com 29ºC.
Vento variável 03kt (06km/h). Chove.


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

A partir do meio dia, começou a chover fraco mas de forma persistente e continua a chover fraco.

Alcancei a minha máxima por hoje, logo de manhã. A máxima foi de 29.9ºC. Depois foi sempre a descer.

Neste momento estou com 23.3ºC e a minima foi de 21.4ºC.

Grande diferença de ontem para hoje


----------



## cardu (15 Jun 2009 às 14:08)

Vince disse:


> E finalmente nasceu a primeira célula "escondida" no meio da massa nebulosa





desculpa, mas isto hoje ainda chega a grande lisboa


----------



## Agreste (15 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Vince disse:


> E finalmente nasceu a primeira célula "escondida" no meio da massa nebulosa



Veremos o que vai acontecer. Parece que existe uma linha formada apartir do cabo de são vicente separando as 2 estruturas. Do lado esquerdo ficam as trovoadas e os cumulonimbos. Do outro lado direito ficam os estratos e as núvens baixas... Por aqui continua a chover, parece um dia de inverno, só destoa é o calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 14:22)

Sueste disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> A partir do meio dia, começou a chover fraco mas de forma persistente e continua a chover fraco.
> 
> ...



Olá boa tarde,pois,ainda ontem dizia o mesmo,grande diferença,hoje volto a dizer o mesmo,ontem tão fresco ,hojefica bem vai gozando o fresco


----------



## Sueste (15 Jun 2009 às 14:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Olá boa tarde,pois,ainda ontem dizia o mesmo,grande diferença,hoje volto a dizer o mesmo,ontem tão fresco ,hojefica bem vai gozando o fresco






Depois de tanto calor nos ultimos dias, é bom voltar a sentir o cheiro da terra molhada e o ar bem mais respirável. 

Convem recordar que ontem tive máxima de 37.4ºC e agora estou com 23.3ºC com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 14:44)

Sueste disse:


> Depois de tanto calor nos ultimos dias, é bom voltar a sentir o cheiro da terra molhada e o ar bem mais respirável.
> 
> Convem recordar que ontem tive máxima de 37.4ºC e agora estou com 23.3ºC com chuva fraca.



Por aqui também já tive nas mesmas condicões que tu.
Dias 12 e 13 tive máximas de 37.1/37.5ºc,ontem foi de 26.9ºc e com chuva 1.5mm,hoje,neste momento 32.9ºc.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 15:59)

Estremoz: Temporal na última meia hora (Trovoada, aguaceiros moderados e vento forte).


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 16:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Temporal na última meia hora (Trovoada, aguaceiros moderados e vento forte).



Essa célula foi feiota, chegou a ter roxo no radar. Deve ter caído muito granizo nalgumas zonas.


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

Novamente reflexos roxos no radar, desta vez próximo de Gavião


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 17:07)

por aqui todas as células a passarem ao lado...desde as 15h que tenho aguaceiros fracos a moderados...nada de mais 

a estrada ainda não está bem molhada..

neste momento aguaceiros fracos e tenho 23.0ºC

só vejo os relâmpagos e o barulho a N/NE


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

Finalmente parou a chuva; trovejou entre as 15h15 e as 16h45, acompanhado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes. 
Neste momento a temperatura é de 23,0 ºC, depois de ter estado a 33,8 ºC às 14h42. E de manhã o céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo, com mais uma noite tropical (Mínima de 20,8 ºC às 04h18).


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 17:45)

chove de forma moderada por aqui


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 17:55)

Vince disse:


> Essa célula foi feiota, chegou a ter roxo no radar. Deve ter caído muito granizo nalgumas zonas.







Aí esta o efeito "sombra" que o granizo provoca na imagem radar, pois corta boa parte do feixe emitido pelo radar, provocando aquele vazio atrás das células com granizo..


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2009 às 18:01)

Coitado do IM mete água por todos os lados e depois é o que ouve-se na rua, prevê uma máxima de 33ºC para Faro hoje , vejo na tv 33ºC e depois chove, mas que raio de previsão deles, já no fim de semana estava um bafo quente e máximas mais frias do que a prevista para hoje, algo está mal na previsão dos profissionais, depois são todos a criticar com razão o IM.

Quando vejo isso e olho para a minha previsão feita ontem à noite mas a hora de publicação 8h00m é a hora que escolho para publicar no blog:

Dia 15 (2ªfeira) - Céu nublado. Aguaceiros fracos. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.

Máximas: 25ºC - 31ºC
mínimas: 18ºC - 23ºC

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve

Quando uma pessoa vê 33ºC de máxima vai fazer um calor infernal vamos para a praia e depois começa a chover e fica a rondar os 23ºC é mesmo de rir

Caíram 3 mm durante o dia, a máxima foi de 30.1ºC logo de manhã cedo e desceu para 22.8ºC e a mínima foi de 20.0ºC, agora sigo com 28.7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 18:15)

> Coitado do IM mete água por todos os lados e depois é o que ouve-se na rua, prevê uma máxima de 33ºC para Faro hoje , vejo na tv 33ºC e depois chove, mas que raio de previsão deles, já no fim de semana estava um bafo quente e máximas mais frias do que a prevista para hoje, algo está mal na previsão dos profissionais, depois são todos a criticar com razão o IM.
> 
> Quando vejo isso e olho para a minha previsão feita ontem à noite mas a hora de publicação 8h00m é a hora que escolho para publicar no blog:
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo


----------



## vitamos (15 Jun 2009 às 18:19)

Brunomc disse:


> Concordo contigo



A máxima prevista era de 33ºC. Faro registou máxima de 31ºC


Será motivo para tanto alarido...


----------



## João Soares (15 Jun 2009 às 18:21)

*Portalegre:*

Chuviscos fracos e alguns trovões (durante a tarde)


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 18:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Coitado do IM mete água por todos os lados e depois é o que ouve-se na rua, prevê uma máxima de 33ºC para Faro hoje , vejo na tv 33ºC e depois chove, mas que raio de previsão deles, já no fim de semana estava um bafo quente e máximas mais frias do que a prevista para hoje, algo está mal na previsão dos profissionais, depois são todos a criticar com razão o IM.



Nestes casos sugiro *sempre* que se pegue numa caneta e faça-se uma carta dirigida ao próprio Instituto de Meteorologia manifestando as suas impressões. 
Acho que este Fórum não é o melhor canal para servir de moral de recados dirigidos ao Instituto de Meteorologia. Esta é apenas a minha opinião pessoal.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jun 2009 às 18:59)

Boa tarde,

Em dia de céu praticamente sempre nublado, mas com temperatura abafada, a máxima foi de 31,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes, onde acumulou também 1,4mm de precipitação.

Neste momento sigo com 30,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jun 2009 às 19:02)

> A máxima prevista era de 33ºC. Faro registou máxima de 31ºC
> 
> 
> Será motivo para tanto alarido...




também foi só 2ºC a mais..

realmente não e preciso tanto alarido...

o IM normalmente acerta quase sempre nas temperaturas...


----------



## Levante (15 Jun 2009 às 19:20)

Eu entendo perfeitamente (e concordo) a opiniao do algarvio. Quanto à previsão das temperaturas pra Faro, o IM nao acerta assim tão frequentemente (isto para ser simpático). Hoje o IM só escapou porque a seguir à chuva (prolongada mas muito fraca), o S. Pedro ligou o AC e brindou-nos com 32º registados há pouco tempo. Ora este valor fica apenas 1º aquem da previsao de 33º. De facto não há assim tanto motivo para alarido. Mas, por mero acaso. Porque de facto as discrepâncias que se verificaram desde 6a feira, que eu realcei, são, na minha opinião, inadmissíveis a um serviço público que se preze.
Posto isto, isto é um dia tipico de fluxo de levante "carregado", que surge em regra após mtos dias de calor, com variações de temperatura e vento decorrentes da passagem de uma massa nebulosa de alguma actividade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 19:29)

Malta do Sul...(e do norte e centro ) não desanimem:









Acho que a festa vem para ficar... A depressão quente madeirense veio para ferias...


Por aqui céu nublado e negro a sul...


----------



## jmll (15 Jun 2009 às 19:31)

Começa a chover


----------



## Levante (15 Jun 2009 às 20:45)

]ToRnAdO[;149164 disse:
			
		

> Malta do Sul...(e do norte e centro ) não desanimem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vizinho Tornado, já tinha visto essa imagem e de facto esta dana tem potencial para, durante o que resta do dia de hoje e amanha, nos brindar com boas supresas...é indiscutível o que se está a formar em todo o território marroquino e na sua costa, e também é indiscutivel o sentido (S-N) destes fluxos de instabilidade criados pelo contacto da dana da madeira com o ar superaquecido do continento africano e cordilheira do atlas geradora de convexão. Mas a questão é a de sempre: chegará cá alguma actividade? Formar-se-à alguma célula perto da costa? Now-Casting aqui vamos nós


----------



## redragon (15 Jun 2009 às 21:12)

Bem por aqui depois de uma tarde sempre a prometer ainda n caiu nada...somente uns pingos por volta das 20h...pode ser que tenha sorte durante a noite...Sad


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2009 às 21:37)

Boas Pessoal...

Este evento já não merecia um nome pelo menos ????  


Mais uma beleza da meteorologia... Um fim de tarde como há muito não via!!!











Espero que gostem...pois eu adorei assistir!!

Amanha há mais..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 00:00)

Vizinhos...

tanto bombardeiro sem bombas... 

Isto ou é uma bomba relogioou entao é uma sem dinamite... tudo passa por cima sem deitar nem uma unica pinga!!

Edit: Falta humidade...bah...


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

Boa noite!

Belas fotos ]ToRnAdO[

Tambem presenciei essa "beleza da meteorologia" que veio embelezar o fim do dia.


Resumo do dia:

Logo pela manhã a temperatura chegou aos 29.9ºC, mas ao longo da manhã foi descendo a pique. 
Cerca do meio dia começou a chover de forma fraca mas persistente até  às 16h, mais ou menos, e foi quando a temperatura desceu até aos 21.7ºC, quase batia a minima registada de madrugada que foi de 21.4ºC 

A partir daí foi sempre a subir até aos 30.2ºC, que foi a máxima do dia!

Neste momento estão 25.1ºC


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 00:18)

A avaliar pelo radar estas nuvens que entram pelo sudeste parece que não tem interesse nenhum, «palha clouds» 








Agora a sudoeste de Sagres é que está brutal, mas está a 250km de distância e não chega cá, o GFS até está a modelar bem a situação


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (16 Jun 2009 às 00:19)

Meu caro
Porque sei que é do seu agrado os sites que visita (http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif ) 
(http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif )  gostaria de saber se estão a funcionar , pois estou farto de tentar e dá-me  sempre  erro na abertura .
O meu obrigada 
   -jf-


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 00:27)

*Agora a sudoeste de Sagres é que está brutal, mas está a 250km de distância e não chega cá, o GFS até está a modelar bem a situação*

Essa frente de trovoadas é impressionante e parece algo estacionária, e a acumular energia, basta ver no satélite como as nuvens crescem formando uma frente quase em forma de V...

Será que não há mesmo hipótesse de se chegar mais para terra e parte dela entrar pelo SW?


----------



## Levante (16 Jun 2009 às 00:43)

]ToRnAdO[;149264 disse:
			
		

> Vizinhos...
> 
> tanto bombardeiro sem bombas...
> 
> ...



Pois é...muita parra e pouca uva!
Chegou sem força e não houve qualquer formação perto da costa...
Valeu pelo por do som magnifico que também presenciei. 
Desta linha de instabilidade vinda de SE renderam umas células em Gibraltar, mas muito provavelmente já nao chega nada aqui.
Aquele aparato todo a SW de Sagres é onde está o "mel" todo... mas o trajecto estacionário da depressão não vai permitir que chegue cá nada... a não ser talvez o avistar de ráios para a malta de Sagres!
Mas nunca se sabe... ainda até ao fim do dia de amanha ainda pode haver surpresas! 
26º, mais 2º que ontem à mesma hora... noites tropicais é o q não nos falta, já perdi a conta


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2009 às 00:55)

Estremoz: Nova trovoada em aproximação, pois os trovões já se ouvem perfeitamente.

Imagem do satélite sat24.com

Actualização: A mancha laranja do radar da 01h00 encontra-se junto à Serra d`Ossa, a sudoeste de Estremoz (a cerca de 10 quilómetros).


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 01:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Nova trovoada em aproximação, pois os trovões já se ouvem perfeitamente.
> 
> Imagem do satélite sat24.com
> 
> Actualização: A mancha laranja do radar da 01h00 encontra-se junto à Serra d`Ossa, a sudoeste de Estremoz (a cerca de 10 quilómetros).




Afinal não é só palha  Nasceu mesmo aí na zona


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jun 2009 às 01:31)

Não escapa nada...
Isto é que é qualidade de um fórum... na minha modesta opinião.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 10:22)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui manha quente com ceu limpo em cima da cidade mas a norte a neblusidade de ontem...(palha clouds)como diz o vince

Vento fraco variavel...

A ver o que o dia nos vai reservar para a tarde


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 13:55)

Olá boa tarde!

Tive minima de 22.5ºC e neste momento vou com 30.8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jun 2009 às 15:56)

30.0¤C por aqui e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado..o vento está fraco a moderado..


----------



## _MUSE_ (16 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

ola a todos (:

Tenho tado ausente do forum, mas como sabem agora é epoca de exames :S
Bem, mas que belo Algarve, belos dias de praia, mmo torrido 
Wow tenho umas torres a em frente ao meu quarto mesmo brutais 

abraços!


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jun 2009 às 17:59)

> Wow tenho umas torres a em frente ao meu quarto mesmo brutais



cá estão elas..


----------



## Kraliv (16 Jun 2009 às 18:38)

Boas,


O dia começou bastante nublado e com algumas pingas, sem importância, perto do almoço.

A mínima foi de 20,2ºC

A máxima, até ao momento, 29,7ºC...e por aqui deve ficar.


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 21:12)

As células desta tarde. Uma ainda teve um período de bastante actividade entre as 16:30 e 17:30 mas depois nada mais


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Por Portalegre choveu muito?

É que a previsão do IM era de aguaceiros moderados e, com aviso amarelo para a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jun 2009 às 21:46)

Pedro disse:


> Por Portalegre choveu muito?
> 
> É que a previsão do IM era de aguaceiros moderados e, com aviso amarelo para a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes.



Choveu desde as 10h as 12h. Não em quantidades significativas, mas ainda assim, mais do que nos outros dias. Arrisco uns 2 mm no máximo. Frustrante !!!


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

Pedro disse:


> É que a previsão do IM era de aguaceiros moderados e, com aviso amarelo para a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes.



Caro Pedro, e o mesmo digo para outros, se continuar a frequentar o fórum, vai ver que vai aprendendo muito ao longo dos meses e dos anos, e parece-me que tem vontade nisso. 

Com o tempo vai acabar por perceber que em situações como estas de possível instabilidade e mesmo noutras, as previsões são sempre uma coisa com elevada incerteza. Trovoadas são coisas muito difíceis de prever, quer quanto a ocorrerem ou não, quer quanto à intensidade e localização. Repare por exemplo que ainda ontem na mesma cidade, Lisboa, numa estação meteorológica registaram-se 16mm de precipitação e ao lado registaram-se 0,4mm. E a incerteza não tem a ver apenas com a precipitação, se num local se formam células, muita da nebulosidade alta resultante das mesmas pode depois afectar as temperaturas a bastante distância, mesmo que por lá não passem as células.

Ou seja, tudo isto para dizer que por vezes vejo criticas um bocado descabidas (há outras críticas que são perfeitamente válidas e até necessárias) mas sobretudo nestas situações de instabilidade dá-me ideia que a quantidade ou virulência da critica é inversamente proporcional à qualidade do conhecimento. Pelo menos comigo foi assim, há uns anos não entendia nada disto e era incompreensível para mim certos erros nas previsões. Curiosamente com o tempo, quanto mais vou aprendendo, mais vai aumentando a minha compreensão e tolerância para essa incerteza nas previsões. Posso estar enganado, mas é o que se passa comigo.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Choveu desde as 10h as 12h. Não em quantidades significativas, mas ainda assim, mais do que nos outros dias. Arrisco uns 2 mm no máximo. Frustrante !!!



A Estação de Portalegre do IM, também registou precipitação :


----------



## Sueste (16 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

Olá boa noite!

Tive de máxima de 31.8ºC e neste momento estou com 26.2ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação de Portalegre do IM, também registou precipitação :



Muito bem!!! Eu que estou cá....assim o confirmo.A instabilidade, o regime de aguaceiros, proporciona grandes descontinuidades nas quantidades de precipitação registada localmente.Ainda ontem constatamos, por exemplo, o que se passou em Lisboa.Por cá, refiro que a estação meteorologica "oficial", não é demonstrantiva do que se passa de facto na cidade.Normalissimo e em concordancia com outras cidades do Pais.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Muito bem!!! Eu que estou cá....assim o confirmo.A instabilidade, o regime de aguaceiros, proporciona grandes descontinuidades nas quantidades de precipitação registada localmente.Ainda ontem constatamos, por exemplo, o que se passou em Lisboa.Por cá, refiro que a estação meteorologica "oficial", não é demonstrantiva do que se passa de facto na cidade.Normalissimo e em concordancia com outras cidades do Pais.



Sim, Tive em Portalegre há uma semana atrás, e reparei que a Estação está no Bairro mais alto da cidade, no Atalaião.
A Estação dentro da cidade não teria tanta importância como ela está agora, mas poderia ficar localizada perto do IPJ ou na Serra da Pena (perto da capela) aí teria melhores dados da cidade.

No entanto, temos que nos contentarmos com o que temos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jun 2009 às 23:58)

Boas noites,

Será desta vez???   :


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jun 2009 às 23:59)

João Soares disse:


> Sim, Tive em Portalegre há uma semana atrás, e reparei que a Estação está no Bairro mais alto da cidade, no Atalaião.
> A Estação dentro da cidade não teria tanta importância como ela está agora, mas poderia ficar localizada perto do IPJ ou na Serra da Pena (perto da capela) aí teria melhores dados da cidade.
> 
> No entanto, temos que nos contentarmos com o que temos



Quem conhece Portalegre sabe bem a diferença de "viver" um dia de verão na "cidade" e outra no Atalaião.A circulação do ar é completamente diferente.E falo em anomalias negativas, como em positivas quando estamos no inverno. Quantas vezes estamos com nevoeiro...e cá para cima um céu azul intenso????!!! Do mal o menos essa zona do IPJ seria mais "realista"....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

João Soares disse:


> Sim, Tive em Portalegre há uma semana atrás, e reparei que a Estação está no Bairro mais alto da cidade, no Atalaião.
> A Estação dentro da cidade não teria tanta importância como ela está agora, mas poderia ficar localizada perto do IPJ ou na Serra da Pena (perto da capela) aí teria melhores dados da cidade.
> 
> No entanto, temos que nos contentarmos com o que temos



Podias ter tirado fotos da decadente...actual...estação meteorologica de Portalegre!!!! A mesma de a 30 anos.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

]ToRnAdO[;149427 disse:
			
		

> Boas noites,
> 
> Será desta vez???   :




Obrigada pela EXPLICAÇÃO  que me deu 
Pelos sites que lhe perguntei…
-jf-


----------



## Levante (17 Jun 2009 às 00:09)

Já repararam na imagem do Sat24?!
Mais uma vez cresceram em Marrocos fortes linhas de instabilidade com grande aparato electrico e chuva (o que já tem acontecido há alguns dias seguidos e é típico aquando desta posição das depressões).
A novidade é que parece que estas massas não estão a perder força, pelo contrário, uma já está bem proxima do estreito e continua a formar células!
A pergunta coloca-se, mais uma vez: chegará cá alguma actividade ou vai tudo dissipar-se, como de costume? 
Não entendo pq no inverno, com águas mais frias, chegam cá formações de impor respeito vindas do golfo de cadiz e agora que está aqui grande instabilidade... não há nada. Será pq perdem a força toda ao atravessar o território marroquino?! Alguém me dá umas luzes?
De momento, 25º, vento fraco variável, mais uma tropical


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jun 2009 às 00:10)

A máxima deste dia que passou foi de 34,6ºC aqui no Sitio das Fontes, com mais uma minima tropical de 20,2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 00:14)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Podias ter tirado fotos da decadente...actual...estação meteorologica de Portalegre!!!! A mesma de a 30 anos.



Poderia tirar umas fotos, se subisse a rua que vai dar a Estação Meteorológica ! E que ir da IPJ até ao Miradouro com um calor daqueles não é pêra doce. Ainda subimos o Bairro do Atalaião, mas como estávamos com pressa porque a casa ficava do outro lado da cidade, tivemos que nos despachar, e já não deu para ir a Estação.
Mas, em Agosto, eu vou visita-la 

Mas a questão das Estações Meteorológicas já é normal de não representarem bem a cidade. E como a do Porto, mas isso já é outra história de alguns Km's fora da cidade, como essas existem várias.

Pode ser que um dia (se o estado ou governo fornecer mais dinheiro ao IM), eles pensem em arranjar/substituir ou até mesmo, alargar a rede de Estações por esse Portugal Continental e arquipélagos (mas se isso acontecer não é daqui a poucos anos, ainda teremos que esperar muito).

Já agora, de que zona de Portalegre vives ? 
Abraços


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jun 2009 às 00:22)

João Soares disse:


> Poderia tirar umas fotos, se subisse a rua que vai dar a Estação Meteorológica ! E que ir da IPJ até ao Miradouro com um calor daqueles não é pêra doce. Ainda subimos o Bairro do Atalaião, mas como estávamos com pressa porque a casa ficava do outro lado da cidade, tivemos que nos despachar, e já não deu para ir a Estação.
> Mas, em Agosto, eu vou visita-la
> 
> Mas a questão das Estações Meteorológicas já é normal de não representarem bem a cidade. E como a do Porto, mas isso já é outra história de alguns Km's fora da cidade, como essas existem várias.
> ...



Para já trocaram pessoas por informática...por isso aquele aspecto miseravel da estação.Hj em dia até se compreende....lol mas a imagem é degradante.Vendam o imovel...arranjem-no....deitei-no ao chão....
Vivo entre a praça da republica e o Atalãião.Nuns prédios amarelos....que mais posso dizer?

Pois apanhas-te grande bafo...e para aki pq?

Qd vieres diz qq coisa. Mail: ngmapimenta@hotmail ou gmail.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jun 2009 às 00:22)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Podias ter tirado fotos da decadente...actual...estação meteorologica de Portalegre!!!! A mesma de a 30 anos.



Podes consultar o tópico da estação meteorológica de Portalegre, se ainda não o viste.

Visitei a estação em Março e coloquei lá algumas fotografias da instalação e da localização da estação.

Quem quiser poderá completar ainda mais o tópico. 


Consulta aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...rtalegre-im-20-03-2009-a-3215.html#post135565


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jun 2009 às 00:28)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Podes consultar o tópico da estação meteorológica de Portalegre, se ainda não o viste.
> 
> Visitei a estação em Março e coloquei lá algumas fotografias da instalação e da localização da estação.
> 
> ...




Por acaso não tinha visto...obrigado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (17 Jun 2009 às 00:44)

Ah...céu limpo.Vento fraco. 21,4º . Imagino os proximos dias (noites), lá vamos nós para as minimas de 27º....


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2009 às 00:50)

Levante disse:


> Não entendo pq no inverno, com águas mais frias, chegam cá formações de impor respeito vindas do golfo de cadiz e agora que está aqui grande instabilidade... não há nada. Será pq perdem a força toda ao atravessar o território marroquino?! Alguém me dá umas luzes?



Penso que com esta imagem compreendes algumas coisas:






A cordilheira do Atlas explica muita coisa do que se passa ali, todas aquelas trovoadas, repara que são serras de grandes altitudes, uma fila de 700 km de serras com muitos picos acima dos 3000 e 4000 metros, muita convergência de ventos, calor, humidade, convecção elevada, etc, etc, e explicam também muitas das  nuvens desinteressantes e enganadoras que por vezes chegam cá ao Algarve. 

Sistemas convectivos para chegarem ao Algarve tem normalmente que ter uma génese e dinâmica oceânica, virem de S ou SW e não virem de Marrocos/Terra. Não quer dizer que não aconteça, acontece por vezes, embora maioritariamente migrem rumo ao sul de Espanha, como poderia acontecer por exemplo com umas das células que está agora mais próxima do estreito. Há todo um processo mais complicado para um sistema convectivo vir de terra, adaptar-se bem à transição terra-mar, e chegar ao Algarve. 


Não espero que chegue nada ao Algarve do que se vê no satélite. A célula próxima do estreito nunca viria para aqui, e a outra no oeste de Marrocos está a 400km de distância


----------



## João Soares (17 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Para já trocaram pessoas por informática...por isso aquele aspecto miseravel da estação.Hj em dia até se compreende....lol mas a imagem é degradante.Vendam o imovel...arranjem-no....deitei-no ao chão....
> Vivo entre a praça da republica e o Atalãião.Nuns prédios amarelos....que mais posso dizer?
> 
> Pois apanhas-te grande bafo...e para aki pq?
> ...



Acho que sei quais os prédios amarelos que falas.
Eu ficava/fico entre a Praça da República e o Cemitério. 

Obrigado pelos mails 
Quando tiver aí combino alguma coisa consigo/contigo


----------



## Levante (17 Jun 2009 às 01:46)

Vince disse:


> Penso que com esta imagem compreendes algumas coisas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado Vince pelo esclarecimento 
O Atlas marroquino é de facto uma grande "bomba convectiva", assim como a Sierra Nevada, em menor escala.
Como dizes, é um longo percurso para um sistema convectivo chegar à costa algarvia, a juntar à interacção terra-mar etc..
A grande maioria das células que cá chegam formam-se no mar a uma curta distância da costa, e isto geralmente implica que o centro depressionário se localize mais a NE, isto é, mais perto do Cabo de S Vicente.
Contudo, lembro-me perfeitamente de uma célula muito potente que inundou o sotavento e o brindou com um aparato eléctrico fantástico em finais de Agosto de 2007, situação que, se bem me recordo, não estava de todo prevista. Até julgo ter-se tratado de um SCM, com alguma rotatividade à mistura. Não me recordo da situação sinóptica do evento (nem sei como obte-la ), mas penso que se trataria de uma depressão em altura, em tudo semelhante a esta, mas mais proxima da peninsula. E essa célula, apesar de ter vindo de SE, formou-se quanto muito na zona do estreito, o que vai de encontro à situação que tão bem explicaste.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2009 às 01:47)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (18h00)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (04h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 13, às 14h48); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*[/COLOR


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jun 2009 às 08:42)

Boas,




Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura mínima de 19,9ºC para uma máxima prevista de 36ºC.


----------



## Sueste (17 Jun 2009 às 09:19)

Olá bom dia!

Neste momento 29.4ºC e uma ligeira brisa de Sueste. A minima foi de 21.7ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

Boas,




33,5ºC neste momento com vento fraco de ENE e Humidade a 25%


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jun 2009 às 16:14)

35.0¤C por aqui e vento fraco...


----------



## DRC (17 Jun 2009 às 19:21)

Formou-se uma pequena célula no Alentejo.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

DRC disse:


> Formou-se uma pequena célula no Alentejo.



Durante a tarde foram-se formando vários cumulus nessa região, impedindo que a Amareleja tivesse uma máxima superior à que acabou por alcançar. Ainda assim chegou aos 38ºC ao inicio da tarde.

Desse desenvolvimento, resultaram já algumas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

Boas malta...

Por aqui max de 32.1ºC

E min em principio de 21.8ºC

... Mais uma vez o Algarve vai levar com os 'CADAVERES' de Marrocos...


O tempo manteve-se ao longo do dia com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco de E até ao meio do dia e depois virou para S!!

Uma celula visivel a N... para as bandas alentejanas


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2009 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, o dia mais fresco desde do dia 10, já vamos com a 5º noite tropical este mês, a continuar assim, deve bater recorde em termos de noites tropicais.

Máxima: 29.4ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC


----------



## jmll (17 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

Boa noite
Neste momento registo 26º
A maxima foi de 36º


----------



## Kraliv (17 Jun 2009 às 23:23)

Boas,


Ainda tenho 28,3ºC e o vento é fraco de NNE.

A Tmáxima foi de 34,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2009 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (16h23)
Temperatura mínima = 20,3 ºC (03h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 13); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 00:11)

Encontro-me em Beja desde manhã.

Alguns registos efectuados hoje, com o sensor protegido por um radiation shield, nas zonas mais sombrias e arejadas da cidade.

30,4 ºC às 11:20h
33,6 ºC às 12:15h
36,4 ºC às 15:30h
36,8 ºC às 17:20h
35,1 ºC às 18:15h
34,2 ºC às 19:45h
33,7 ºC às 20:00h
33,0 ºC às 20:30h
31,9 ºC às 21:00h
31,2 ºC às 22:00h
30,4 ºC às 23:00h
---
29,6 ºC às 0h

Valor actual: *29,5 ºC*


Agora encontro-me num hotel, onde vou passar a noite, com uma boa varanda e bem exposta, onde me encontro a fazer medições com o sensor protegido pelo RS.

O sensor está bem exposto e os registos são bastante representativos da realidade, até porque tenho tido valores de temperatura abaixo dos da estação oficial de Beja, do IM.

Como exemplo está o meu valor de *33,7 ºC* às 20h, mais baixo do que os *35,1 ºC* da estação de Beja, do IM.

---

A máxima que observei por aqui foi de *36,8 ºC*.

A estação de Beja, do IM, registou um valor máximo de *37,2 ºC*.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jun 2009 às 00:21)

> Como exemplo está o meu valor de 33,7 ºC às 20h, mais baixo do que os 35,1 ºC da estação de Beja, do IM.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



há pouca diferença...

bons registos Daniel 

Estação IM Beja 0h00 - 28.2ºC
Estação do Daniel [ Beja ] 0h00 - 29.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 01:09)

Actualmente com *28,8 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2009 às 01:31)

Boa noite,

A máxima desta quarta-feira foi de 33,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes. A minima ficou-se nos 19,8ºC.

O fim de semana promete muita praia!!!!


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Jun 2009 às 01:39)

Boa noite,

De férias em Manta Rota desde sábado (13), tenho registado sempre máximas bem superiores a 30ºC e mínimas sempre acima de 23ªC.

Hoje foram: máx 33; min 25

A água do mar tb tem estado "morna", não tenho como medir, mas deve ser superior a 20/21ºC

Esta noite julgo que deverá baixar um pouco pois tivemos um Sudoeste moderado durante a tarde.

O mar dá sinais de levante. A ondulação está a ficar nitidamente mais forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 02:17)

Despeço-me ainda com *27,7 ºC* aqui por Beja.

Uma noite bastante agradável e com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 02:30)

Gato Preto disse:


> A água do mar tb tem estado "morna", não tenho como medir, mas deve ser superior a 20/21ºC
> 
> Esta noite julgo que deverá baixar um pouco pois tivemos um Sudoeste moderado durante a tarde.
> 
> O mar dá sinais de levante. A ondulação está a ficar nitidamente mais forte.



A temperatura da água do mar na bóia de Faro chegou hoje aos 22ºC. Actualmente está nos 21,5ºC.

Aí na Manta Rota, e a julgar pelas temperaturas previstas para a Isla Canela, a temperatura da água do mar deverá andar à volta dos 23ºC.
Um caldinho.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2009 às 08:31)

Pelo Algarve registou-se hoje a 7ª/8ª noite tropical consecutiva. 

No entanto o destaque hoje vai para a noite tórrida de Portalegre.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Mínima em Beja de *24,9 ºC*.

Uma noite que pouco ou nada arrefeceu.

Valor actual de *26,4 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 08:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Mínima em Beja de *24,9 ºC*.
> 
> ...



A EMA teve um valor minimo na ordem dos 23Cº, tiveste mais quente possivelmente devido a estares dentro da cidade...
o IM voltou a apostar numa max de 38º por ai


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 09:18)

stormy disse:


> A EMA teve um valor minimo na ordem dos 23Cº, tiveste mais quente possivelmente devido a estares dentro da cidade...
> o IM voltou a apostar numa max de 38º por ai



A estação do IM teve *23,5 ºC*. 

Uma diferença pouco superior a 1 ºC. 

Será mais um dia agradável por Beja.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 10:39)

Valor actual de *28,3 ºC* num sensor protegido por um RS, como sempre esteve. 

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de SE.

O dia ainda muito deverá aquecer até ao pico do calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 12:52)

Saí de Beja pelas 11:50h com *29,4 ºC*.

---

Agora por Serpa, sendo quase 13h, acabo de entrar nos *34,0 ºC*.

O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Ambiente morno, sensação térmica agradável.


----------



## jmll (18 Jun 2009 às 13:39)

Boas

Por volta das 11:30 cairam umas pingas, agora encontra-se o ceu muito nublado.


----------



## _MUSE_ (18 Jun 2009 às 13:59)

Boas (:

Hoje por ca esta um dia menos quente mas muito bom para dar um saltinho a praia 

(amanha exame de portugues, uma bela desgraça )


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:52)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Agora por Serpa, sendo quase 13h, acabo de entrar nos *34,0 ºC*.
> 
> O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco.
> 
> Ambiente *morno*, sensação térmica *agradável*.



 Não há dúvida que aqui no litoral norte (Porto) estamos mal habituados. Se estivessem *34º*, o ambiente era *escaldante* e a sensação térmica *horrorosa*


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

Imagem de Sagres ontem ao fim da tarde, no Martinhal.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2009 às 16:46)

O meu perfil no pôr-de-sol em Sagres, ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 16:51)

Veterano disse:


> Não há dúvida que aqui no litoral norte (Porto) estamos mal habituados. Se estivessem *34º*, o ambiente era *escaldante* e a sensação térmica *horrorosa*



Realmente é uma questão de hábito, pois no Inverno não suporto o calor.

Bastam 14 ºC para começar a transpirar bem no mês de Janeiro ou em qualquer outro mês do Inverno, pois habituo-me a permanecer em temperaturas bastante mais baixas e quando estas ultrapassam um determinado padrão de forma brusca, como nos dias de calor repentino, acabo por ter calor no Inverno.

Em Dezembro, após vários dias com mínimas de 3 ºC e máximas de 10 ºC, um calor abrasador de 14 ºC apenas uns dias depois daquele período mais fresco fez com que ficasse com tanto calor, que acabei por me começar a sentir mal e ir para um centro de saúde.

O calor era tanto que me «desfiz» em água, já nem de tronco nu se estava bem, nem à sombra. Isto porque, seja Inverno seja Verão ando sempre de t-shirt ou de camisa, raramente visto um casaco, nem mesmo com temperaturas na casa dos 5 ºC.

Começo a habituar-me a tais valores e a considerá-los agradáveis e, à mínima coisa, já parece estar calor, até mesmo com 14 ºC no Inverno, por me habituar a estar com valores mais baixos.

No Verão a história é a inversa; ao habituar-me a um aquecimento gradual até ao Verão, acabo por chegar a um ponto em que temperaturas constantemente acima dos 32 ºC já se tornam agradáveis e, se vier um dia com máxima abaixo dos 25 ºC, já estou a tremer de frio.

É tudo uma questão de hábito. 

---

Agora por Ourique, *34,3 ºC* e um vento mais fresco, após uma máxima de *35,6 ºC* medida pelas 15:55h.

Por Beja está mais calor.


----------



## meteo (18 Jun 2009 às 17:05)

Sagres é fantástico..As praias,o por-do-sol,a comida, tudo do melhor para umas boas férias! E felizmente não há a enchente que acontece noutros locais do Algarve,bem mais agradável!
Olha Martinhal com ondas


----------



## João Soares (18 Jun 2009 às 17:08)

E mais uma vez, a Amareleja quase nos _40ºC_ 






---------------

Boas fotos, *Veterano* !


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jun 2009 às 17:46)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 35.0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 18:02)

O vento parece ter rodado para SE.

Por essa razão, aqui por Ourique, voltou a subir e registo agora *35,3 ºC*.

O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

ás 18h30 tinha 31.0ºC..

agora céu limpo e vento fraco..vejo algumas nuvens a NW e NE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

Agora mesmo, por Castro Verde, *32,3 ºC*.

O céu já se apresenta limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2009 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco que bem que sabe.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 23.1ºC
actual: 24.3ºC

Toca a abrir as janelas para entrar o fresquinho e entrar as melgas também.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

Ainda por Castro Verde, a noite está bastante agradável.

Valor actual de *28,7 ºC* e céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Por cá...sigo com 28,6º Dia não muito quente, mas com céu encoberto praticamente das 10 ás 17h. Sensação termica horrivel.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2009 às 22:32)

A temperatura desca a bom ritmo, agora levo a mínima do dia com 22.2ºC, muita humidade e finalmente a frescura que bem que sabe.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jun 2009 às 22:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia mais fresco que bem que sabe.
> 
> Máxima: 29.1ºC
> mínima: 23.1ºC
> ...



Eu já tenho um daqueles borrifadores _made in china_ para mandar um spray refrescante de gotículas de água. Ligar o AC diariamente vai fazer disparar a conta da electricidade, mas as noites não tem sido fáceis...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2009 às 00:30)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 35,3 ºC (17h06)
Temperatura mínima = 22,4 ºC (04h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Esta Quinta-feira ficou marcado pelas altas temperaturas, nomeadamente pelo valor da temperatura mínima; o céu esteve muito nublado durante parte do dia, tendo ocorrido chuviscos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 13); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Gato Preto (19 Jun 2009 às 01:26)

Boa noite,

Ontem (18), ao fim de 6 dias em Manta Rota, tive pela 1ª vez uma máxima <30ºC: 28,1ºC.

A mínima foi novamente alta: 25,3ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2009 às 09:46)

Boas,


Ontem (quinta 18) a Tmáxima registada pela minha estação foi de 36,4ºC


Hoje, mínima de 21,6ºC


Neste momento, céu limpinho e vou com 26,6ºC para uma máxima prevista a rondar novamente os 37ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 10:42)

Por Vendas Novas, ainda antes de ir para Évora, meço agora com o carro *30,0 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco, ainda fresco, ambiente bastante agradável.

O *Brunomc* que confirme os meus dados.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

Boas,




Meio-dia e vou nos 32,7ºC









PS: Daniel papa-léguas não pára!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 12:45)

Kraliv disse:


> PS: Daniel papa-léguas não pára!!



Pois não. 

Por Montemor-o-Novo com *35,0 ºC* e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.

Vou agora para Évora e logo reportarei mais dados.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pois não.
> 
> Por Montemor-o-Novo com *35,0 ºC* e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
> 
> Vou agora para Évora e logo reportarei mais dados.



Incríveis essas temperaturas ao final da manhã! 

Parece que estamos em África


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jun 2009 às 13:29)

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco

> 34.5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jun 2009 às 13:31)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui dia mais fresco (bem mais) e conto com 28.6ºC... Vento fraco de SE!

Alguma neblusidade alta e a norte uma neblusidade mais baixa...

Depois da grande celula de ontem, parece haver menos potencialidade para hoje...(saudades de uma assim)


Para a praia estão excelentes condições e uma bandeiraVerde!!

Continuação de um bom dia a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 14:10)

Tarde solarenga e agradável por Évora, com *36,5 ºC* neste momento.

O céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jun 2009 às 15:01)

35.0ºC e céu limpo 

está uma brasssssaaaaa


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2009 às 15:31)

Boas,




Temperatura nos 35,4ºC (já esteve nos 35,8ºC) vento fracote de SW.


----------



## Gato Preto (19 Jun 2009 às 15:57)

Aqui em Manta Rota estão uns muito agradáveis 26ºC com um SW muito fraquito.

Hoje o calor não chegou a ser extremo.

A noite voltou a ser tropical com min. de 24,1ºC.

A água do mar está um caldo.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2009 às 16:23)

Boas,




Por aqui já está nos 36ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

Por Vila Viçosa, céu pouco nublado por cumulus a Leste.

Valor actual de *34,7 ºC* devido ao vento fresco que se levantou agora.

Às 16:06h medi *35,4 ºC* mas a temperatura já tinha estado um pouco mais elevada.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

Dia mais fresco por aqui hoje.
A máxima foi de 29,6ºC às 13h55.
Nota-se grande nebulosidade baixa junto ao mar...é o SUESTE!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 17:08)

Agora por Estremoz.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Valor actual de *36,2 ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jun 2009 às 18:37)

Máxima do dia registada neste momento, com 31,9ºC.
Final de tarde a aquecer!!!


----------



## Kraliv (19 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Boas,



A máxima foi apenas  de 36ºC

O vento durante a tarde não deixou ir mais além.






Hoje é Sexta, dia de  + animais irrequietos*


* Caracóis


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jun 2009 às 21:06)

Kraliv disse:


> Hoje é Sexta, dia de  + animais irrequietos*
> 
> 
> * Caracóis



Kraliv e nem convidas o pessoal e eu que adoro caracóis.

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado, até liguei os faróis de nevoeiro, coisa mesmo rara aqui nestas bandas, a máxima foi bem agradável e a noite foi bem mais fresca.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 25.3ºC

Mas a 20 kms daqui em Tavira a máxima foi mais 8ºC atingiu os 35.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jun 2009 às 23:01)

Medi *24,8 ºC* por Grândola, há instantes.

Céu limpo e vento bastante fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jun 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite!
A máxima foi atingida às 19h com 33,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes!!
Está uma noite espectacular, a acusar 23,5ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 26,3ºC aqui em Lagoa.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,8 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 24,1 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,4 ºC (dia 13); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jun 2009 às 01:21)

noite tropical por aqui..estou com 22.0¤C e o vento está fraco...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jun 2009 às 10:44)

V.R.S.A.

Dia a começar muito quente (está tudo a grelhar)

32.6ºC

O que vale é a praia qu vou fazer esta tarde


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jun 2009 às 10:54)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Agora por Estremoz.
> 
> Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.
> 
> Valor actual de *36,2 ºC*.






Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz:
> 
> Temperatura máxima = 35,8 ºC (16h48)



Tivemos valores idênticos, ambos próximos das 17h.

Não sei se registei a máxima, tinha começado a fazer medições em Estremoz apenas uns minutos antes de postar os dados.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Bom Dia

ja vou com 30.0¤C e céu limpo..o vento esta fraco

ta uma brasa..lol


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2009 às 13:14)

Bom dia.
Por aqui está quente, a máxima até agora foi de 35,8ºC às 11h23 no Sitio das Fontes. Por agora sigo com 34,9 ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 33,1ºC aqui em Lagoa. 
Belo dia de praia. A água está um "caldinho".


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

Temperaturas nas 2 estações do IM situadas na costa alentejana 

13H - Estação de Sines > 30.1ºC
13H - Estação de Odemira [ S.Teotónio ] > 34.1ºC

14H - Estação de Sines > 30.5ºC
14H - Estação de Odemira [ S.Teotónio ] > 32.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2009 às 15:10)

Alandroal (Termómetro TRONIC à sombra): Temperatura mínima hoje de 22 ºC; agora vai marcando já 37,5 ºC. Vento de noroeste.

ACTUALIZAÇÃO (18h50): A máxima desta tarde foi de 38,5 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2009 às 15:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tivemos valores idênticos, ambos próximos das 17h.



Óptimo; quer isto dizer que os dados da minha estação são bastante fiáveis, embora às vezes apresente valores relativamente afastados pelos os que são registados pela estação meteorológica de Estremoz do IM.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

Nova máxima da minha estação do Sitio das Fontes: *39,7ºC* registados às 17h08

Aqui dentro de Lagoa sigo com 35,3ºC neste momento.



EDIT: A Máxima ficou registada às 17h21 com *39,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (20 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

Às 16H:







Deve haver algumas terriolas com _40ºC_ 
(Nem parece que vivo no mesmo país)


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jun 2009 às 19:11)

20.0ºC quase ás 17h30  quem e que não gostava de tar em Vendas Novas a esta hora...





eu tive 20.0ºC porque fui a lavagem com o corsa... tava a precisar de um banho..

agora tenho 35.0ºC e o vento está fraco a moderado

o céu apresenta-se limpo..


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

Boas,


T.mínima 20,5ºC

T.Máxima 36,7ºC


T.actual 33,8ºC com vento fraco de NW


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e de muito calor, tenho a informação que a máxima em Portimão (cidade) atingiu os 40.2ºC.

Máxima: 34.5ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC

Afinal o weatherbug que previa para Faro 42ºC para hoje no início da semana só falhou por 2ºC e numa distância de 60 kms


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e de muito calor, tenho a informação que a máxima em Portimão (cidade) atingiu os 40.2ºC.
> 
> Máxima: 34.5ºC
> mínima: 22.5ºC
> ...



De acordo com os gráficos do IM, parece ter ficado na casa dos 39ºC, mas pode não estar correcto.


----------



## Levante (21 Jun 2009 às 00:13)

Parece que os algarves escaldaram de novo hoje...e alertas claro, nada. Só foi accionado às 20h...
Uns impressionantes 40º em Portimão!  certamente um fohen vindo de Monchique.
Sitio das Fontes (Lagoa) também muito proximo dos 40º.
Faro e Olhão com 34-35º com vento fraco do quadrante oeste. Hoje em pleno oceano a sul da Ilha da Culatra sentia-se o vento quente de W (situação rara a esta distância do litoral Faro-Olhao). Água do mar um caldo, próximo dos 24º. Ainda mais impressionantes os 33º às 8h da manhã...
Tavira com mínima de 24,5º e máxima de 37º, assim como Castro Marim...
Noites tropicais consecutivas desde dia 10 se nao estou em erro, de valores entre 22-25º (nem na noite de nevoeiro desceu dos 21º). Devemos continuar com noites tropicais até terça-feira... só pode ser um record para o mês de junho nestes ultimos anos!

E por agora, meia noite, um fohenzinho a dar um ar de sua graça: 32º em Tavira e 30º por aqui... vai ser mais uma noite insuportavel com minimas de 24-25º


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2009 às 02:01)

21.5¤C e vento fraco aqui por vendas novas..cheguei a pouco mais de meia hora de Évora..

deixo aqui algumas temperaturas registadas no percurso Évora-Vendas Novas


00h50 - Évora > 26.5¤C


01h10 - Montemor-o-Novo > 21.0¤C


01h20 - Silveiras > 20.0¤C 

01h30 - Vendas Novas > 22.0¤C


----------



## frederico (21 Jun 2009 às 05:31)

Uma vez ouvi uma metereologista espanhola dizer que, regra geral, a seguir a Verões muito quentes havia uma tendência para na Andaluzia os Outonos e os Invernos serem chuvosos. Partindo do princípio que esta regra também é válida para o Algarve, se isto continuar assim até Setembro a partir de Outubro temos festa rija  By the way, parece que hoje Castro Marim não deve vir abaixo dos 26ºC


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2009 às 10:35)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 30.0ºC


----------



## Levante (21 Jun 2009 às 12:48)

Por aqui mínima de 24º, em Tavira 25º 
À semelhança de ontem, um ínicio de manhã escadante, com 33º às 9h e brisa marítima de SSW 
Por agora, continua brisa marítima muito fraca de SSW, 31º. Em Tavira a brisa é também fraca, mas de SE, com 29º


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Skizzo disse:


> De acordo com os gráficos do IM, parece ter ficado na casa dos 39ºC, mas pode não estar correcto.



Quando referi aos 40.2ºC foi Portimão (cidade) de um amigo que vive no centro da cidade, a temperatura na estação do IM é Portimão (aeródromo) que fica fora da cidade.

Mais um dia quente no Algarve tem sido um mês de Junho excepcionalmente quente no Algarve com muitas noites tropicais, já levo 8 e 7 dias com temperaturas superiores a 30ºC.

Céu limpo e sigo com 29.6ºC, mas a máxima até agora foi de 31.3ºC, a mínima foi de 23.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 13:13)

Se não estou em erro, *Tavira* teve hoje a sua *11ª noite tropical consecutiva*. 
Hoje a mínima foi de 24,9ºC.

Quanto a Portimão, a EMA não chegou de facto aos 40ºC, mas andou lá muito perto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

Levante disse:


> Parece que os algarves escaldaram de novo hoje...e alertas claro, nada. Só foi accionado às 20h...



Parece que sim, mais uma vez e este mês tem sido uma constante, o IM regula-se pela estação de Faro(Aeroporto) se a temperatura não atinge a temperatura dos critérios de emissão dos alertas, o Algarve pode estar num forno e termos alerta verde, que no mínimo seria alerta amarelo, já não digo laranja porque foi uma situação particular em Portimão mas que seria alerta laranja para este local, é um motivo para o IM fazer uma revisão aos alertas senão continuamos sempre a bater na mesma tecla. Já mandei um e-mail vou aguardar a resposta do IM..

Baixou mais pouquinho está 28.9ºC, a brisa de sudoeste a fazer baixar a temperatura, coisa única que acontece no litoral algarvio.


----------



## Levante (21 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro, *Tavira* teve hoje a sua *11ª noite tropical consecutiva*.
> Hoje a mínima foi de 24,9ºC.
> 
> Quanto a Portimão, a EMA não chegou de facto aos 40ºC, mas andou lá muito perto.



Não estás errado! Tavira... Faro, Olhão e certamente todo o litoral sotavento algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 13:40)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro, *Tavira* teve hoje a sua *11ª noite tropical consecutiva*.
> Hoje a mínima foi de 24,9ºC.



Tás enganado André consecutiva não é, porque a mínima do dia 19 foi de 19.1ºC em Tavira, a minha foi de 18.8ºC, só Faro teve noite tropical com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2009 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite não foi tropical, com a temperatura a descer, no sitio das Fontes, aos 18,2ºC às 6h21. A máxima de hoje (pelo menos até agora, no Sitio das Fontes) foi registada às *11h36 com 36,6ºC!*!!
Por agora levantou-se um pouco de vento e a temperatura está nos 32,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes e de 32,3ºC aqui em Lagoa.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 13:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tás enganado André consecutiva não é, porque a mínima do dia 19 foi de 19.1ºC em Tavira, a minha foi de 18.8ºC, só Faro teve noite tropical com 20.5ºC.



Estava a tentar confirmar isso através dos históricos da página da ciência viva de Tavira, mas não estou a conseguir. Há um erro qualquer no servidor, pelo que não consigo aceder aos dados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 14:03)

AnDré disse:


> Estava a tentar confirmar isso através dos históricos da página da ciência viva de Tavira, mas não estou a conseguir. Há um erro qualquer no servidor, pelo que não consigo aceder aos dados.



Pois eu também tentei aceder e dá erro, mas tenho quase a certeza que não foi tropical porque eu lembro-me de ir comparar com a de Faro e fiquei um pouco assustado porque a diferença era de quase 2ºC e depois fui ver a mínima em Tavira e vi que era parecida à minha, e penso que foi 19.1ºC mas não tenho 100% certeza mas não foi tropical isso tenho a certeza absoluta.


----------



## Levante (21 Jun 2009 às 14:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pois eu também tentei aceder e dá erro, mas tenho quase a certeza que não foi tropical porque eu lembro-me de ir comparar com a de Faro e fiquei um pouco assustado porque a diferença era de quase 2ºC e depois fui ver a mínima em Tavira e vi que era parecida à minha, e penso que foi 19.1ºC mas não tenho 100% certeza mas não foi tropical isso tenho a certeza absoluta.



Sim também tenho a certeza que Tavira nessa noite não foi tropical, só Faro. Só os locais mais junto ao mar devem ter sido tropicais (o aeroporto de Faro é praticamente no meio do mar ), sendo que nas cidades, ligeiramente mais "interiores", desceu um pouco abaixo dos 20º


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2009 às 16:31)

Estremoz: Céu parcialmente nublado (2/8) e uma temperatura actual de 36,8 ºC. Máxima de hoje até agora de 37,4 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2009 às 19:08)

grande diferença nas temperaturas do litoral sul para o interior sul


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2009 às 19:10)

Brunomc só agora é que descobriste isso?


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2009 às 19:16)

> Brunomc só agora é que descobriste isso?




estive ausente..

só agora é que vim a net e reparei..


----------



## Costa (21 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Brunomc disse:


> estive ausente..
> 
> só agora é que vim a net e reparei..



Não era bem às horas que me referia


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2009 às 20:43)

Boas, dia de céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas durante a tarde~.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 23.1ºC
actual: 28.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 21:09)

Além da Amareleja, Beja também ultrapassou hoje a barreira dos 40ºC.

Ranking das temperaturas máximas, synops


----------



## meteo (21 Jun 2009 às 21:48)

Até Sagres,na zona do vento aqueceu  E Sintra com 34,também é um excelente valor!


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

O meu carro ontem cerca das 23h dizia que estavam 38º em faro, mais propriamente junto ao Modelo de Faro para quem conhece a zona !!

Não sei quem estava com mais calor ontem ... eu, ou o meu carrinho !!


----------



## psm (21 Jun 2009 às 22:45)

meteo disse:


> Até Sagres,na zona do vento aqueceu  E Sintra com 34,também é um excelente valor!



Pois mas onde eu estava nunca tive esse valor, e é muito dificil alguma vez chegar a esse valor só 2003 e foram só 2 ou 3 dias


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

Dados Actuais :

> céu limpo

> vento fraco a moderado

> 21.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2009 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,6 ºC (16h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O dia de hoje passa a ser o mais quente do ano relativamente à temperatura máxima. O dia foi marcado pela presença de nuvens durante a tarde. 
Espero que, amanhã, as trovoadas venham um pouco mais para leste e não se fiquem apenas pela Serra Morena.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *37,6 ºC* (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jun 2009 às 10:11)

Boas,



Ontem, Domingo 21, a Temperatura máxima foi 37,8ºC 



Hoje a mínima foi de 16,5ºC e neste momento sigo com 21,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2009 às 10:18)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima de 19,4 ºC; o céu hoje está nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Algumas neblinas em vales.

À pouco, o céu estava assim (cirros em rápido deslocamento para leste; muito carregado está o céu para leste, já dentro de Espanha):


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2009 às 11:32)

Aurélio disse:


> O meu carro ontem cerca das 23h dizia que estavam 38º em faro, mais propriamente junto ao Modelo de Faro para quem conhece a zona !!
> 
> Não sei quem estava com mais calor ontem ... eu, ou o meu carrinho !!



Nessa altura eu tinha 30ºC em Olhão, o meu carro marcava 31ºC, essa zona em Faro junto ao Modelo é tipo forno, acho que 38ºC um bocado exagerado só se estava fogueira acesa.

Dia com o céu com algumas nuvens altas que vão tapando o sol e sigo com 26.2ºC bem mais fresquinho.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jun 2009 às 16:59)

Boas,




Hoje a temperatura custa a subir  , vou só nos 31,9ºC com vento de SW


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

No Sitio das Fontes, a máxima de hoje foi de 32,6ºC, registada às 14h40 e a minima foi de 16,8ºC às 6h21.

A noite está bem mais fresca do que nos últimos dias, seguindo agora com 20,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 32,4 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 19,4 ºC

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Finalmente a temperatura começa a baixar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Levante (23 Jun 2009 às 08:45)

Depois de 12º noites tropicais consecutivas...finalmente se notam temperaturas mais frescas e toleráveis! Faro com 19, Tavira com 19,9º... contudo, tendo em conta estes valores e tendo em conta que quer Huelva quer a zona da baía de Cadiz ainda tiveram noite tropical, é muito possível que alguns locais da costa (ilhas da ria formosa, baía de monte monte gordo) ainda nao tenham descido dos 20º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jun 2009 às 11:20)

Boas Malta...

Por terras Algarvias em V.R.S.A.

Noite mais fresca a bater os 18.3ºC de min (1º noite non-tropical) devido ao forte vento de N!!(detesto nortadas) mas esta até que soube bem...

Agora vento de NW  moderado mas a temp a subir bem: 25.0ºC...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jun 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

Descida acentuada da temperatura, com a minima da noite a descer aos 13,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes. Neste momento regista 27,2ºC. O vento Norte a fazer das suas...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jun 2009 às 16:13)

Boas,


Mínima de 14,5ºC (sabe tão bem )

Hoje a temperatura ainda só foi aos 28,7ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jun 2009 às 23:34)

já sai da tropicalidade 

19.0ºC ás 23h

está um ventinho fresco


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2009 às 00:37)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 28,8 ºC (14h26)
Temperatura mínima = 15,1 ºC (04h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

Boas,



Mais uma manhã fresquinha como eu gosto (boa para ir aos figos)   com TMínima de 15,1ºC.


Neste momento sigo com 22,8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Dia mais fresquito, com a máxima até agora de 28,7ºC registada às 14h10, no Sitio das Fontes. A minima da noite foi de 14,3ºC às 6h10.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jun 2009 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia fresco com unm vento forte de Oeste/Noroeste.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2009 às 23:40)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,9 ºC (17h35)
Temperatura mínima = 15,4 ºC (06h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jun 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite.

 No Sitio das Fontes a máxima foi de 26,2ºC às 17h02, a minima foi de 18,3ºC às 5h51 e cairam uns chuviscos que acumularam 0,2mm!! (Belo dia paa ir hastear as Bandeiras Azuis das praias de Lagoa, com chuvinha à mistura!!).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2009 às 00:38)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 26,0 ºC (16h30)
Temperatura mínima = 15,4 ºC (03h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jun 2009 às 10:44)

Ora bons dias a todos  

Por aqui ceu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens a virem de Oeste...

Manha mais quentinha devido ao enfraquecimento momentaneo da nortada e já conto com 21.6ºC a subir!

As noites tem sido algo desagradaveis devido ao efeito de arrefecimento do vento de norte (bah detesto nortadas )

Boa Sexta para todos


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2009 às 19:38)

Dados Actuais :

> céu pouco nublado

> vento fraco a moderado

> 24.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (06h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Dia muito agradável por Reguengos de Monsaraz.

Desde manhã por cá, a temperatura muito tem oscilado devido à brisa constante.

---

Às 13h registava *26,4 ºC* por cá, depois de uma grande subida desde os *24,7 ºC* cerca de meia hora antes.

---

Céu nublado a NO e vento moderado.

Valor actual de *28,3 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2009 às 16:00)

Devido ao vento moderado e constante, na última hora a temperatura não quis ultrapassar o valor actual de *28,0 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado a NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jun 2009 às 20:20)

E lá atingiu os *28,6 ºC* já depois das 16h.

Ainda assim abaixo da máxima prevista.

Céu pouco nublado por cirroestratos e vento fraco, mais calmo do que durante a tarde.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2009 às 10:12)

Bom Dia 

por aqui o céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento está fraco a moderado..

durante a madrugada cairam uns aguaceiros fracos..até agora nem uma gota

deixa la ver se passa por aqui alguma célula


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2009 às 10:54)

nada de trovoada até agora...só mesmo uns aguaceiros fracos e moderados

agora chove fraco


----------



## Brunomc (28 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

Dados Actuais :

> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 21.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2009 às 14:25)

Alandroal: Períodos de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas esporádicas, ao longo da manhã e início da tarde, sem nenhuma precipitação. Subida acentuada da temperatura mínima, que passou dos 14,5 ºC de ontem para os 18 ºC de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2009 às 18:03)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros moderados a fortes e trovoadas frequentes.

*Inundações em alguns locais; trânsito condicionado/cortado temporariamente no IP2.*


----------



## trepkos (28 Jun 2009 às 18:59)

As sarjetas e escoadoros deviam estar mesmo todos entupidos 

Esse mercedes parecia um barco 

Por aqui tem chovido fraco e lá se ouve um trovão quando calha, agora à umas horas que está tudo na mesma.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jun 2009 às 20:23)

Bem  !!!

Gerofil nem parecemos que estamos no mesmo país...

Impressionante mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2009 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui, neste mundo à parte dia com céu nublado com abertas nem uma pinga caiu, nem uma trovoada fez, irra se eu pudesse mandar no tempo metia uma seca em Lisboa e iam ver como era, sempre os mesmos a apanharem com tudo.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jun 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a máxima foi de 26,8ºC às 16h31, no Sitio das Fontes.
Chuva, nem vê-la!!!


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 09:08)

Este fim de semana por terras Algarvias verifiquei "in loco" que por vezes, parece que Portugal está dividido... Em Lagos fim de semana de sol, praia e muito calor! Já não tinha dias de praia tão jeitosos há muito... Isto enquanto a chuva estragava os planos a outros veraneantes do país! Notórios contrastes


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2009 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,9 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 18,5 ºC (06h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------



## Brunomc (30 Jun 2009 às 01:46)

boa noite

cheguei agora a Vendas Novas com 20.0ºC

bazei de Évora perto da 01h e lá também tinha 20.0ºC

durante todo o percurso até Vendas Novas a temperatura esteve sempre estagnada nos 20.0ºC..ainda marcou 20.5ºC quando passei nas Silveiras

a estação do IM em Évora marcava 19.6ºC há 01h

como podem ver o sensor da Opel é bem fiável


----------



## Levante (30 Jun 2009 às 08:11)

Boas!
Ao passo que na zona centro esta menina deixou ainda uma boa lavagem (tendo em conta a época do ano)... aqui na zona deixou grande humidade aumentando a sensação de calor e a verdade é que já vamos em 3 noites tropicais seguidas e ainda nem começou o dito "tempo quente"
Por agora manhã de céu limpo, nem nuvens nem nevoeiro, calmaria e 23º, hoje promete aquecer


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jun 2009 às 11:00)

V.R.S.A.

Bem por aqui manha abrasadora e em plena 11H já conto com 27.9ºC ...a subir.

Sem vento! e ceu limpo 

Que calor!!

Humidade R. 57%


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

Nota-se bem que o dia está mais quente hoje.
Sigo com 27,3ºC, a máxima do dia até agora.
Vamos ver se continua a aquecer até ao fim de semana...!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2009 às 11:40)

Boas, por aqui, nada de noites tropicais ainda só em Tavira, em Olhão ainda não fez mas a partir desta noite elas virão.

Neste momento, sigo com 27.1ºC e a mínima foi de 19.4º, já se nota alguma nebulosidade a norte no interior da serra algarvia.

Amigo Levante levas já 3 noites tropicais seguidas, tu moras no sítio mais alto que eu logo a temperatura sobe mais do que aqui., isto em linha recta dá uns 500 metros com uns bons binóculos até vejo o Levante a assar uma sardinhada na varanda.


----------



## miguel (30 Jun 2009 às 11:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, nada de noites tropicais ainda só em Tavira, em Olhão ainda não fez mas a partir desta noite elas virão.
> 
> Neste momento, sigo com 27.1ºC e a mínima foi de 19.4º, já se nota alguma nebulosidade a norte no interior da serra algarvia.
> 
> Amigo Levante levas já 3 noites tropicais seguidas, tu moras no sítio mais alto que eu logo a temperatura sobe mais do que aqui., isto em linha recta dá uns 500 metros com uns bons binóculos até vejo o Levante a assar uma sardinhada na varanda.



Boas noticias para quem vai para o Algarve  e vai continuar assim quentinho apesar do vento ir aumentar no final da semana...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Jun 2009 às 12:55)

V.R.S.A.

E vão 30.8ºC...

Vento aumentou de intensidade fazendo parar a subida ingreme da temp.

Mas mesmo assim muito calor !


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2009 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas torres no interior do Algarve, a tarde foi bastante ventosa, mesmo bom para quem gosta de comer e levar com areia na praia, ultimamente tem sido assim, de manhã tudo calmo bom para a praia, à tarde levanta-se uma ventania e anda tudo pelos ares.

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 25.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 30,7ºC registada às 15:55 no Sitio das Fontes.
Nota-se um aumento nas temperaturas. 
Por agora sigo com 20,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jun 2009 às 23:44)

*FALTAM 16 MINUTOS PARA CHEGAR JULHO*

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (15h40)
Temperatura mínima = 18,7 ºC (04h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,6 ºC (dia 21); *Temp. mínima = 10,6 (dia 7) - Informação do COTR.*


----------

